# Seguimento - Janeiro 2006



## Fil (1 Jan 2006 às 05:17)

Neste momento tenho 3.9ºC, sem vento (que á umas horas atrás era forte) e céu nublado.

Feliz 2006


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2006 às 22:37)

Mais dia com temperatura bem superior aos valores médios(3,6ºC / 11,8ºC). Este início de Janeiro mais parece Março.


----------



## Serrano (3 Jan 2006 às 11:47)

Nos arredores da Covilhã, hoje, às 9,30 horas, a temperatura a 840 metros de altitude era 1,5 graus, existindo geada nos locais sombrios.

Para sexta-feira o Instituto de Meteorologia está a prever neve acima dos 1000 metros, vamos ver como evolui a situação.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2006 às 14:15)

Primeiro dia de 2006 com temperatura negativa (-2,6ºC esta manhã).


----------



## Fil (5 Jan 2006 às 08:40)

A manhã de hoje está a ser bastante fria em quase todo o país, temperaturas em algumas localidades ás 07h:

Alcácer do Sal: 0.0ºC
Alcobaça: -0.5ºC
Almada: 0.1ºC
Alvalade: -0.7ºC
Alvega: -0.9ºC
Amareleja: -0.1ºC
Anadia: 0.9ºC
Braga: 0.5ºC
Bragança: -3.5ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto: -1.0ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães: -1.3ºC
Castelo Branco: 2.0ºC
Castro Verde: 1.5ºC
Chaves: -1.8ºC
Coruche: -1.3ºC
Covilhã: -0.7ºC
Elvas: -0.8ºC
Évora: 1.1ºC
Figueira da Foz: 2.4ºC
Guarda: 1.8ºC
Leiria: 0.2ºC
Lisboa: 8.9ºC
Macedo de Cavaleiros: 0.7ºC
Miranda do Douro: -1.6ºC
Mirandela: -0.6ºC
Moimenta da Beira: 0.9ºC
Nelas: 1.4ºC
Leiria: 0.9ºC
Portimão: 0.3ºC
Porto: 4.8ºC
Rio Maior: 0.8ºC
Sabugal: 0.0ºC
Santarém: 1.5ºC
São Brás de Alportel: 2.2ºC
Setúbal: 0.5ºC
Tomar: 0.3ºC

Aqui em Bragança formou-se nevoeiro e a estrada da minha rua está gelada


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2006 às 14:21)

O nevoeiro continua com 1,7ºC neste momento.
A mínima por aqui foi de -3,7ºC.
Quando chegar a frente fria a temperatura deve subir em vez de descer


----------



## Seringador (5 Jan 2006 às 14:45)

Hoje ás 8.00h estavam 5.2 ás 8.30 4.7ºC e agora estão 10,2ºC o monte da Virgem em Gaia. 172m alt.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2006 às 14:47)

Nesta imagem satélite é possível ver a área afectada pelo nevoeiro (o nordeste do país e a parte ocidental de Castela Leão).


----------



## Serrano (5 Jan 2006 às 14:58)

No meu posto de observação aqui na Covilhã, a temperatura não baixou dos 2,9 graus, uma situação compreensível por estar a 775 metros em plena encosta, no entanto, nas zonas sombrias a estrada estava (e ainda está) totalmente gelada.

Aproxima-se a precipitação e aqui os vizinhos de Salamanca colocam a cota de neve nos 1.000 metros para amanhã, mas pode ser que ainda veja alguns flocos à porta de casa, nunca se sabe...

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2006 às 17:43)

Continua o nevoeiro com uma temperatura de 2ºC.
2,5ºC de máxima hoje.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2006 às 22:25)

Por aqui continua o nevoeiro e agora começou a chover com uma temperatura de 2ºC.


----------



## Fil (5 Jan 2006 às 22:26)

Aqui está neste momento a chover fraco com 2.0ºC e nevoeiro. Á uma hora atrás o nevoeiro parecia que estava a dissipar-se mas depois começou a chover debilmente e formou-se nevoeiro outravez.


----------



## LUPER (5 Jan 2006 às 22:34)

Por aqui na zona de Aveiro-Anadia chove debilmente com 9.5

Já viram a ultima actualização do GFS? Muito porreira com a -30 a permanecer mais tempo sobre nós. Poderá existir umas supresas.


----------



## João (5 Jan 2006 às 22:56)

Aqui é Montemor tamos com 9 graus e a chover!!  
Q surpresas Luper!?
Haverá queda de neve hoje ai em Bragança Dan?


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2006 às 23:35)

João disse:
			
		

> Aqui é Montemor tamos com 9 graus e a chover!!
> Q surpresas Luper!?
> Haverá queda de neve hoje ai em Bragança Dan?



Hoje já não    Continua a chover mas a temperatura subiu um pouco, 2,3ºC agora.

Vamos ver o que esta madrugada nos reserva, mas a cota de neve deve andar pelos 900 metros.


----------



## Zoelae (6 Jan 2006 às 05:53)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Aqui está neste momento a chover fraco com 2.0ºC e nevoeiro. Á uma hora atrás o nevoeiro parecia que estava a dissipar-se mas depois começou a chover debilmente e formou-se nevoeiro outravez.


Esta foto está muito boa mesmo


----------



## Zoelae (6 Jan 2006 às 10:58)

Já viram O Cebreiro, Galiza, tem estado a nevar esta manhã, a 1000m
http://www.crtvg.es/portugues/camweb/priportadaeleccion.htm

Reparei que em algumas localidades de Galiza têm a temperatura mais baixa agora que de manhã cedo,


----------



## Serrano (6 Jan 2006 às 12:17)

Hoje às 9 horas, estavam 4,5 graus na Covilhã a 775 metros, mas sem precipitação, no entanto, de momento vão entrando mais nuvens, que poderão trazer chuva ou neve, diga-se que o manto branco é visível na Serra da Estrela a partir dos 1.200/1.300 metros.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## João (6 Jan 2006 às 13:59)

Em Montemor-o-Novo tamos agora com 7 graus a 400 metros de altitude com chuva!


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2006 às 14:21)

Até agora tem sido um fiasco, cota de 1200/1300m na Serra da Estrela é mais do que pensava, e eu a rir-me das cotas que o I.M. dava e afinal até acertaram infelizmente   Tudo porque afinal não houve tanto frio em altura como se esperava e esse só deve começar a entrar agora, aqui já se está a notar, começou a chover debilmente e passou de 7.1ºC para os actuais 4.6ºC que tenho neste momento em apenas 20min.


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2006 às 16:31)

Nevava assim esta tarde a 1280m, mas já se viam flocos junto com a chuva a pouco mais de 1000m.


----------



## João (6 Jan 2006 às 18:03)

É lindo!! 
Cá parou a chuva!!


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2006 às 18:34)

Aqui chove com 3,9ºC!


----------



## João (6 Jan 2006 às 18:37)

Axas q é hoje q por ai cai uns flocos de neve Dan!?
Onde tiras te a foto da tarde?
Fica mto longe de bragança?
A qtos metros de altitude te situas ai em Bragança!?
Abraço!


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2006 às 19:54)

João disse:
			
		

> Axas q é hoje q por ai cai uns flocos de neve Dan!?
> Onde tiras te a foto da tarde?
> Fica mto longe de bragança?
> A qtos metros de altitude te situas ai em Bragança!?
> Abraço!



Este ano está difícil para ver cair uns floquitos por aqui   
A foto é da serra da Nogueira que fica a alguns km daqui.
Aqui onde moro a altitude é de uns 670m.


----------



## Zoelae (6 Jan 2006 às 20:43)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Nevava assim esta tarde a 1280m, mas já se viam flocos junto com a chuva a pouco mais de 1000m.


Que bela imagem grande DAN, já há algum tempo que não vejo nevar assim!
  Este Natal não tive a sorte de ver nevar    
Essa foto não foi tirada a 1280m, pois não? parece bastante mais abaixo.

  Sabes aonde fui nas férias do Natal, fui a Porto de Sanábria (1220msnm), antes de ter nevado (ou chovido),   quase não se vê água líquida, é só estalactites e estalagmites de gelo lol.
   Era para subirmos a uma  serra que estava cheia de neve, mas não encontrámos caminho (estive a ver na net acho que tem 2050msnm, o máximo que há naquela zona tem 2150msnm), a paisagem é EsPeTaCuLar


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2006 às 22:28)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Que bela imagem grande DAN, já há algum tempo que não vejo nevar assim!
> Este Natal não tive a sorte de ver nevar
> Essa foto não foi tirada a 1280m, pois não? parece bastante mais abaixo.
> 
> ...



Parece mais baixo mas foi tirada já bem perto do topo   mas também nevava mais para baixo.

Sim a Sanábria tem vários pontos com mais de 2000m e tem bonitas paisagens, particularmente nesta altura, com neve e gelo.


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2006 às 00:02)

Chove com 3ºC!!


----------



## Zoelae (8 Jan 2006 às 13:04)

O INM prevê neve acima dos 1000m para 3ª feira e coloca previsão de Neve para Bragança, Guarda e Penhas Douradas. 
Mas, não estou muito convencido, penso que não vai ocorrer grande precipitação.


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2006 às 14:05)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> O INM prevê neve acima dos 1000m para 3ª feira e coloca previsão de Neve para Bragança, Guarda e Penhas Douradas.
> Mas, não estou muito convencido, penso que não vai ocorrer grande precipitação.



Se chegar mesmo a precipitar alguma coisa  

Estes últimos dias têm tido valores de temperatura um pouco altos para um mês de Janeiro.
Ontem: 2,8ºC / 7,4ºC
Hoje: 3,2ºC / 8,0ºC (até agora)


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2006 às 16:53)

4,5ºC com céu limpo   

Esta noite vai nevar bastante a este da peninsula, como sempre


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2006 às 19:02)

Esta noite a temperatura pode descer bastante se o vento acalmar. Neste momento 3,7ºC
Hoje: 0,5ºC / 8,6ºC


----------



## Zoelae (9 Jan 2006 às 19:05)

A neve prevista pelo INM para amanhã parece que já se evaporou


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2006 às 19:25)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> A neve prevista pelo INM para amanhã parece que já se evaporou




Amanhã vais estar tudo branco mas com geada   
A temperatura caiu um grau em meia hora. 2,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## Zoelae (9 Jan 2006 às 19:40)

Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas alguém pode explicar o que é que está a causar tanta nobulosidade e precipitação no leste de Espanha?
Será que é algum sistema frontal em fase de oclusão!?


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2006 às 19:56)

Existe uma depressão no golfo da Biscaia com uma frente oclusa associada e um núcleo de ar frio em altitude. Essa depressão está deslocar-se para sul.
Como é normal, o sector mais activo da depressão é a área SE que está a afectar o leste de Espanha.


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2006 às 21:34)

Em minha casa -1,1ºC com céu limpo.


----------



## Serrano (10 Jan 2006 às 14:46)

Esta noite a mínima no meu posto de observação (Covilhã - 775m) foi de 0 graus, mas cerca das 9,30 horas passei num local a 840m e ainda marcava 0,5 graus negativos, existindo muita geada nos campos.

Neste momento, na Covilhã (cota 500m) a temperatura ronda os 7 graus e está o céu limpo. Na Serra é visível neve a partir dos 1.500/1.600 metros.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Fil (10 Jan 2006 às 19:14)

Eu tive uma minima de -3,6ºC (inferior á da estação  )  e uma máxima de 5,6ºC. Agora tenho 1,9 e dá-me a impressão que a minima desta noite será ainda mais baixa.


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2006 às 20:24)

Eu tive -3,2ºC / 7,1ºC.
Neste momento já vai em 3,0ºC.
Hoje a geada, mesmo à sombra, não se manteve todo o dia, pelo menos por aqui. Apenas alguma água gelada conseguiu resistir até à noite.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2006 às 16:11)

Depois de mais uma manhã de geada, esta tarde o céu tem estado totalmente coberto por nuvens altas.
-3,3ºC / 6,7ºC.


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2006 às 14:32)

Neste momento, 2,2ºC e céu nublado por nuvens baixas.
Algum gelo esta manhã devido ao nevoeiro e uma mínima de -1,1ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (13 Jan 2006 às 20:32)

Está a chover torrencialmente em Viana do Castelo 9,9mm.

(Não sei se conhecem este site? até me parece fixe)
http://www.igidl.ul.pt/index.htm


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2006 às 22:16)

A precipitação também já chegou até aqui, mas longe de ser torrencial, chuva muito fraca com 2,1ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (13 Jan 2006 às 23:23)

Hoje parece que foi um dia com temperaturas máximas bastante baixas no Norte do País, segundo as temperaturas aqui publicadas pelo nosso amigo Fil.


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2006 às 01:14)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> O parece que foi um dia com temperaturas máximas bastante baixas no Norte do País, segundo as temperaturas aqui publicadas pelo nosso amigo Fil.



Mas acho que foi mais devido ao nevoeiro, apesar de pouco denso, e ficou restrito ao nordeste.

Neste momento tenho 2,0ºC e continua a chover. Não há maneira de que neve por cá


----------



## Zoelae (14 Jan 2006 às 13:01)

ESPECTACULAR, LINDO, BESTIAL,   as previsões para este domingo são o MáXiMo   Chuva e neve, Bragança 1/-1, Guarda 0/-2; Vila Real 3/0; Castelo Branco 6/3. Há quantos anos é que não ocorrem Tªs máximas tão baixas!!!


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2006 às 15:01)

Espero sinceramente que acertem, mas para hoje também estava prevista uma máxima de 3ºC e já vai em 6ºC.

No Inverno passado tivemos uma máxima de -0,6ºC, no dia 8 de Janeiro. No total, tivemos 8 dias com máximas inferiores a 2,0ºC (6 em Janeiro, 1 em Novembro e também 1 em Fevereiro).

Também no dia 18 de Fevereiro de 2003, a máxima não passou de -1,5ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (14 Jan 2006 às 15:28)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Espero sinceramente que acertem, mas para hoje também estava prevista uma máxima de 3ºC e já vai em 6ºC.
> 
> No Inverno passado tivemos uma máxima de -0,6ºC, no dia 8 de Janeiro. No total, tivemos 8 dias com máximas inferiores a 2,0ºC (6 em Janeiro, 1 em Novembro e também 1 em Fevereiro).
> 
> Também no dia 18 de Fevereiro de 2003, a máxima não passou de -1,5ºC.


Não sabia disso, nessa altura só dava uma olhadela às previsões e nunca me lembro de preverem máximas abaixo dos 2ºC, provavelmente havia casos em que as previsões não eram acertadas, e os valores ficavam abaixo das expectativas. Só me lembro de uma vez, há mais de 10anos preverem 0º, e sabia que em Janeiro de 1997, houve máximas negativas

Já agora, sabes qual foi a máxima mais baixa registada em Bragança?


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2006 às 16:30)

Máximas inferiores a zero desde 1982 (com os dados do Weatheronline).
Dezembro de 1982
2 dias ( 1 dia com máxima inferior a -2ºC )
Janeiro de 1983
4 dias 
Fevereiro de 1983
2 dias 
Janeiro de 1987
1 dia
Janeiro de 1992
2 dias (próximo a -2ºC)
Janeiro de 1993
1 dia
Janeiro de 1997
1 dia
Janeiro de 2000
1 dia 
Fevereiro de 2003
1 dia (-1,5ºC)
Janeiro de 2005
1 dia (-0,6ºC)


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2006 às 23:21)

Tenho neste momento -0,1ºC e ceu nublado com algumas abertas (pelo que consigo ver agora á noite), só falta a precipitação para ver por fim alguma neve   (ontem a noite foi o frio que faltou  )


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2006 às 23:30)

Afinal o céu está quase limpo e a temperatura desceu para os -0,7ºC. Desconfio que a precipitação só vai chegar até cá na pior altura, nas horas centrais do dia


----------



## João (16 Jan 2006 às 12:08)

Então essas fotos e comentários do nevão que caiu em Bragança!!!???


----------



## Zoelae (16 Jan 2006 às 13:08)

O dia Continua frio, Bragança estava ao meio-dia com 0,7º, e acumulouy naquela hora 4mm, DEVE ESTAR A NEVAR LÁ


----------



## Serrano (16 Jan 2006 às 14:37)

Ontem foi dia de neve aqui na zona alta da Covilhã (775m), primeiro começou misturada com chuva, mas cerca das 11 horas passou tudo a neve e ainda foi a tempo de pintar a paisagem de branco, mais visível nos telhados, jardins e automóveis. Nos campos a neve acumulou maior espessura, pelo menos 5cm, mantendo-se intacta até ao dia de hoje acima dos 800m, porque nas zonas habitadas já derreteu quase toda.

As serras que vejo estão com um bom manto branco, portanto no Maciço Central deve haver bastante neve.

Diga-se que a temperatura durante a tarde de ontem oscilou entre os 2 e os 2,5 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Fil (17 Jan 2006 às 06:40)

Finalmente o forum está de volta, não se podia ter ido em pior altura!   

Isso de nevar em uns sitios e chover noutros dentro da mesma cidade é que é estranho hehe mas ainda bem que nevou! A cota nessa zona deve ter sido de uns 700m, aqui mais em cima andou pelos 500m visto ter nevado por exemplo em Macedo de Cavaleiros que está a essa altitude. Mais tarde meto as minhas fotos do nevão


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2006 às 08:38)

Esta manhã a neve ainda é bem visisvel aqui na cidade.
coloco esta foto de ontem, agora ainda está mais ou menos na mesma.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2006 às 08:41)

Mais tarde coloco as de de ontem, de domingo e de hoje.
Agora: -1,2ºC e a mínima foi de -2,3ºC. A neve deve estar gelada, como ontem.


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2006 às 08:58)

Ontem às 15:30h.
















Ontem: -2,3ºC / 3,4ºC (-2,6ºC / 3,4ºC na estação meteorológica)


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2006 às 09:03)

Hoje já bastante menos neve.











Nevoeiro durante toda a noite e continua, neste momento com -0,5ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (18 Jan 2006 às 09:24)

Qual era a espessura da neve, Dan? É que demora mto tempo em derreter desta vez!


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2006 às 10:02)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Qual era a espessura da neve, Dan? É que demora mto tempo em derreter desta vez!



A estação meteorológica de Bragança registou, no Domingo, uma precipitação de 17 mm, o que deve corresponder a uma acumulação de neve entre 10 e 15 cm, mas de certeza que houve áreas da cidade com mais precipitação.

Esta foto foi tirada a meio da tarde de domingo e correspondia a uma altura de uns 8cm, depois ainda nevou mais umas 3 ou 4 horas. Onde mora o Fil ainda nevou mais do que nesta parte da cidade.


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2006 às 16:25)

Por aqui continua o nevoeiro com uma temperatura de 1,9ºC neste momento.
A máxima do dia está em 2,6ºC.






O nevoeiro tem feito desaparecer a neve, já há muito pouca.


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2006 às 16:54)

Nesta imagem é visível a área afectada pelo nevoeiro. Todo o nordeste e Castela e Leão. Também se vêem algumas montanhas com neve.


----------



## Zoelae (18 Jan 2006 às 17:02)

É interessante como ainda se mantém a neve a essas altitudes, deve ser devido ao efeito do nevoeiro que impede a temperatura de subir. 
Por aí tendes tido temperaturas máximas bastante baixas, ainda esta tarde Viana do Castelo registava 17º e aí nem chagava aos 2º.

Parece que a neve ainda se deve manter pelo menos até amanhã.
Na serra é que deve haver muita neve ou não, pois lá não há nevoeiro presumo.


----------



## Zoelae (18 Jan 2006 às 17:17)

Às 16h, 15,1ºC em Chaves e 2,2ºC em Bragança. Incrível


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2006 às 18:44)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> É interessante como ainda se mantém a neve a essas altitudes, deve ser devido ao efeito do nevoeiro que impede a temperatura de subir.
> Por aí tendes tido temperaturas máximas bastante baixas, ainda esta tarde Viana do Castelo registava 17º e aí nem chagava aos 2º.
> 
> Parece que a neve ainda se deve manter pelo menos até amanhã.
> Na serra é que deve haver muita neve ou não, pois lá não há nevoeiro presumo.



Não, na Nogueira não há nevoeiro. O nevoeiro fica pelos 850-900m, há troços da IP4 que ficam acima do nevoeiro como o alto de Rossas. Na imagem satélite são bem visíveis as áreas sem nevoeiro que correspondem às serras de Montesinho, Nogueira e Bornes.
Quanto à neve na serra, só vi à distância e isso foi na segunda-feira depois disso o céu tem estado coberto e não tem dado para ver.


----------



## Zoelae (18 Jan 2006 às 21:10)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Não, na Nogueira não há nevoeiro. O nevoeiro fica pelos 850-900m, há troços da IP4 que ficam acima do nevoeiro como o alto de Rossas. Na imagem satélite são bem visíveis as áreas sem nevoeiro que correspondem às serras de Montesinho, Nogueira e Bornes.
> Quanto à neve na serra, só vi à distância e isso foi na segunda-feira depois disso o céu tem estado coberto e não tem dado para ver.


É incrivel como há tanta diferença entre locais tão proximos, a minha terra fica na parte mais ocidental do PNM (a 50km de Bragança de carro) , 100m mais alto k Bragança e já não há lá neve desde ontem e aí ainda havia mta de dia


----------



## Fil (18 Jan 2006 às 21:15)

O forum voltou   

Nessa imagem do nevoeiro sá para ver que nevou bastante na zona do Barroso, a não ser que aquilo branco sejam nuvens   

Eu aqui estou com 1,4ºC, depois de uma máxima de 4,3ºC e uma minima de -1,5ºC. O nevoeiro é muito denso


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2006 às 07:52)

Esta manhã o nevoeiro e uma temperatura de -1ºC deixou tudo coberto por uma película de gelo, até na varanda se formou gelo.
Ainda resistem alguns pedaços de neve nos telhados mas no chão já desapareceu.


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2006 às 14:39)

Hoje o nevoeiro dissipou e o sol implacável faz subir a temperatura, já vai nos 8ºC. É a agonia dos bonecos de neve que as crianças fizeram no domingo e segunda-feira e ainda resistiam no início desta tarde


----------



## Snark (21 Jan 2006 às 11:08)

Hola a todos desde la estepa castellana!

Mínima de 2,4º (muy alta)
Actual 4,3º
Niebla

Tenemos unos días muy calurosos en el interior de España.

Saludos amigos portugueses!


----------



## Fil (22 Jan 2006 às 00:23)

Aqui também anda mais ou menos igual que na estepa castelhana. Minima altíssima de 3,9ºC devido á nubosidade (ou nevoeiro?) e máxima de 7,6ºC. Agora no meu termometro tenho 3,1ºC com céu nublado. O I.M. continua um desastre nas suas previsões para cá. Nesta semana quando previu nevoeiro, ele não aconteceu e quando previu sol houve nevoeiro. Agora o distrito está em alerta amarelo por nevoeiro persistente e nem sequer á noite ele existe... É melhor nem sequer falar das previsões de temperaturas.


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2006 às 16:55)

Hoje mais parece um dia de Primavera. Céu completamente limpo e 3,0ºC / 11,2ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2006 às 23:09)

Céu limpo e 2,0ºC. Já se observa alguma geada.


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2006 às 22:44)

Por aqui, mais uma geada. Neste momento 1,0ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2006 às 19:46)

A temperatura está a cair muito rápido hoje. Já 0,7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (25 Jan 2006 às 12:00)

No meu posto de observação estavam 4,5 graus às 9 horas, tendo como mínima assinalada 4 graus, porque estava (e está) encoberto por nuvens que não ameaçam precipitação.

Parece que nos próximos dias vamos ter uma situação interessante, mas com grande dificuldade de previsão, por isso, tanto espero céu limpo como espero um nevão, vamos lá ver quem vai ganhar.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Zoelae (25 Jan 2006 às 20:49)

Já viram as imagens do novo satélite! EsPeCtAculArEs!!!   
http://www.eumetsat.int/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=117&l=en

http://www.eumetsat.int/groups/cps/documents/image/img_gal_hires_msg1st_01.jpg


----------



## Zoelae (26 Jan 2006 às 00:05)

O INM prevê neve   para sábado!!!
1/ -3 para Bragança
as cotas mais baixas são em Trás-os-Montes, vamos lá ver se acertam!!


----------



## Fil (26 Jan 2006 às 08:10)

Oh não, o I.M. prevê neve   agora é que não cai mesmo nada   

O pouquissimo fiável weather.com até se atreve com neve em Lisboa (e no Porto):

http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/tenday/POXX0016?from=search_10day


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Jan 2006 às 11:14)

*Portalegre, 480 m altitude.*

Temp.Actual: 6.9º Encoberto.
Previsão de neve a cima dos 400m.(???), para Sábado e Domingo.
A ver vamos....mas ja estou preparadissimo para registar o evento(???).
Abraços a todos.


----------



## Seringador (27 Jan 2006 às 11:42)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> Temp.Actual: 6.9º Encoberto.
> Previsão de neve a cima dos 400m.(???), para Sábado e Domingo.
> A ver vamos....mas ja estou preparadissimo para registar o evento(???).
> Abraços a todos.



Há pouco (9:20) falei com um familiar e no Marão a (800m) estavam -3 imagino no sábado!!   Vou abalar hoje ao fim do dia para lá!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Jan 2006 às 11:51)

Portalegre (480m) Temp.actual 6.8ºC


----------



## Seringador (27 Jan 2006 às 12:03)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> Portalegre (480m) Temp.actual 6.8ºC




É o meu livro de bolso! "Mudam-se os ventos, mudam-se os tempos" e que saudades do Antímio e do Costa Alves


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Jan 2006 às 12:09)

È verdade. Longe vão os tempos, os bons tempos. Verdade seja dita, nesse aspecto, os espanhois tratam a "Meteorologia" como deve ser.
Que venha a neve...para nos dar uma alegriazita.
 Portalegre 7.3 º

Vejam este site....muito bom (gostava de fazer o mm para aqui, mas tb deve ser muito caro...): http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/


----------



## Seringador (27 Jan 2006 às 12:28)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> È verdade. Longe vão os tempos, os bons tempos. Verdade seja dita, nesse aspecto, os espanhois tratam a "Meteorologia" como deve ser.
> Que venha a neve...para nos dar uma alegriazita.
> Portalegre 7.3 º
> 
> Vejam este site....muito bom (gostava de fazer o mm para aqui, mas tb deve ser muito caro...): http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/



está muito bom é um site quase ideal face à falta de dados de outras áreas do país e que funcionem correctamente!


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Jan 2006 às 14:26)

Por aqui a temp. 5.7 ºC, céu encoberto e até agora nada de precipitação.
Com essas previsões dos 400 m é que m e deixam com algum receio, é que aqui a cota é de apenas 200 m    . Espero que a cota posse descer um pedacito mais!


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2006 às 17:02)

Aqui em minha casa tive uma minima de -4,1ºC e uma máxima de 4,8ºC. Neste momento tenho 1,8ºC com algum vento


----------



## Santos (27 Jan 2006 às 17:38)

*Brrrrrrrr aqui na aldeia*

Olá amigos é com muito gosto que coloco o meu 1º post no fórum.
Vivo numa pequena aldeia entre Torres Vedras e Sobral de M. Agraço a aprximadamente 40Km a norte de Lisboa.
Informo que agui neste momento sem erro algum o meu termometro marca a temperatura de 7ºC

Abraço
Santos


----------



## Zoelae (27 Jan 2006 às 18:02)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Olá amigos é com muito gosto que coloco o meu 1º post no fórum.
> Vivo numa pequena aldeia entre Torres Vedras e Sobral de M. Agraço a aprximadamente 40Km a norte de Lisboa.
> Informo que agui neste momento sem erro algum o meu termometro marca a temperatura de 1ºC
> 
> ...


A que altitude estás aproximadamente, Santos?

Bem-vindo ao fórum, é com mto gosto que te recebemos.


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Jan 2006 às 18:12)

Neste momento 3.8 ºC (e baixando), céu encoberto, com vento moderado na ordem dos 30 Km/h, já caiu alguma coisa, em forma de água (bastante gelada por sinal) mas muito resídual.


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2006 às 18:12)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Neste momento 4.1 ºC, céu encoberto, com vento moderado na ordem dos 30 Km/h, já caiu alguma coisa, em forma de água (bastante gelada por sinal) mas muito resídual.



O ar frio só agora é que vai a começar a entrar nessa zona, vais ter uma noite interessante!


----------



## Santos (27 Jan 2006 às 18:19)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> A que altitude estás aproximadamente, Santos?
> 
> Bem-vindo ao fórum, é com mto gosto que te recebemos.



Olá e obrigado pela recepção.
Estou (pelos meus cálculos a 250/300m de altitude), tenho no entanto aqui há volta outro tipo de elevações que podem rondar os 350 a 400m.
Já agora estou práticamente isolado e sem poluição, o que leva a que chegue a ter temperaturas negativas durante a noite, inslusive a agua chega a congelar nos bebedouros dos meus cães.
Vou esperar eu que chego a fazer km's e km's para ver neve...
Estamos em contacto
Abraço
Santos


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2006 às 18:26)

Aqui a temperatura desce a olhos vistos, agora -0,7ºC com céu limpo.


----------



## Zoelae (27 Jan 2006 às 18:30)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Aqui a temperatura desce a olhos vistos, agora -0,7ºC com céu limpo.


A noite aí também promete Fil, se continuar o céu sem nuvens é provável que a Tª desça abaixo dos -5
Já agora sabes de quem é aquela estação meteorológica particular de Bragança, não é tua ou do Dan?


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2006 às 18:45)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> A noite aí também promete Fil, se continuar o céu sem nuvens é provável que a Tª desça abaixo dos -5
> Já agora sabes de quem é aquela estação meteorológica particular de Bragança, não é tua ou do Dan?



-1,0º agora   

Se te referes a estação que está no wunderground , não faço ideia de quem seja. Já tinha perguntado ao Dan e dele também não é.


----------



## Zoelae (27 Jan 2006 às 18:48)

Fil disse:
			
		

> -1,0º agora
> 
> Se te referes a estação que está no wunderground , não faço ideia de quem seja. Já tinha perguntado ao Dan e dele também não é.


Era essa toda, ok


----------



## Minho (27 Jan 2006 às 21:45)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Olá amigos é com muito gosto que coloco o meu 1º post no fórum.
> Vivo numa pequena aldeia entre Torres Vedras e Sobral de M. Agraço a aprximadamente 40Km a norte de Lisboa.
> Informo que agui neste momento sem erro algum o meu termometro marca a temperatura de 1ºC
> 
> ...


Bemvindo Santos!

Melgaço, 21:44, 2,7ºC nos últimos 45 minutos desceu 0,8ºC. A ISO -5 está mesmo a entrar agora


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2006 às 22:17)

Aqui o céu está limpo, algum vento e -0,7ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (27 Jan 2006 às 23:04)

Na estação meteorológica particular de Bragança já se registam -4,1ºC


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2006 às 23:05)

Fui a cozinha buscar qualquer coisa pra comer e qual não é a minha surpresa ao ver no termometro -4,3ºC   desceu mais de 1ºC em poucos minutos! Pronto, está batida a minima desta manhã que era de -4,1ºC   

Quem vai ter uma minima muito baixa vai ser as Penhas Douradas, ás 22h já está com -6,0ºC


----------



## Minho (27 Jan 2006 às 23:10)

Melgaço, 1,9 ºC céu totalmente limpo. Vento fraco com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## Zoelae (27 Jan 2006 às 23:11)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Fui a cozinha buscar qualquer coisa pra comer e qual não é a minha surpresa ao ver no termometro -4,3ºC   desceu mais de 1ºC em poucos minutos! Pronto, está batida a minima desta manhã que era de -4,1ºC
> 
> Quem vai ter uma minima muito baixa vai ser as Penhas Douradas, ás 22h já está com -6,0ºC


Isto está a ser espectacular, aqui, em Queluz, o termómetro que improvisei na janela marca 6,5ºC, gostava era de estar aí a ver descer o termómetro, afinal -4º às 23h não é todos os dias 

Ide dizendo as vossas Temperaturas


----------



## Pedro Canelas (27 Jan 2006 às 23:12)

Boa noite a todos,
Aqui em Carnaxide (arredores de Lisboa) estam 6,4ºC, o vento é muito forte o que faz sintir uma temperatura de 2ºC aproximadamente.Não há nuvens.
A temperatura tem tendência  adescer cada vez mais.    

Abraços


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2006 às 23:13)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Isto está a ser espectacular, aqui, em Queluz, o termómetro que improvisei na janela marca 6,5ºC, gostava era de estar aí a ver descer o termómetro, afinal -4º às 23h não é todos os dias



Céu limpo aí em Lisboa?


----------



## Zoelae (27 Jan 2006 às 23:16)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Céu limpo aí em Lisboa?


Sim, fui ver e está limpo, vêem-se as estrelas bem
O resto parece ser só poluição


----------



## Pedro Canelas (27 Jan 2006 às 23:17)

Sim céu limpo consigo ver o Palacio da Pena (serra de Sintra) da minha janela embora viva no 6º andar que faz sentir mais o vento.


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2006 às 23:22)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Sim céu limpo consigo ver o Palacio da Pena (serra de Sintra) da minha janela embora viva no 6º andar que faz sentir mais o vento.



Uau isso é que é um panorama! Esse palácio deve estar a uns 200m não?


----------



## Santos (27 Jan 2006 às 23:24)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Sim céu limpo consigo ver o Palacio da Pena (serra de Sintra) da minha janela embora viva no 6º andar que faz sentir mais o vento.



3ºC na zona do Sobral céu praticamente limpo e algum vento


----------



## Pedro Canelas (27 Jan 2006 às 23:25)

Acho que o palacio está a aprox.500 m de altitude porque esta muito perto do ponto mais alto da serra de sintra.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (27 Jan 2006 às 23:27)

Da outra janela consigo ver a outra margem do Tejo e por vezes quando não está nublado a serra da arrabida


----------



## tozequio (27 Jan 2006 às 23:27)

Carvalhos (cerca de 10 km a SE do Porto), temperatura actual: 1.9ºC

Mas com o ventinho q está n m parece com cara de quem vá descer muito mais...

Ainda assim está muito longe dos históricos -5.6 q registei no ano passado


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2006 às 23:31)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Carvalhos (cerca de 10 km a SW do Porto), temperatura actual: 1.9ºC
> 
> Mas com o ventinho q está n m parece com cara de quem vá descer muito mais...
> 
> Ainda assim está muito longe dos históricos -5.6 q registei no ano passado



Já que o Seringador foi para o Marão, ainda bem que temos alguem para nos informar como vão as coisas no Porto


----------



## Zoelae (27 Jan 2006 às 23:32)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Carvalhos (cerca de 10 km a SW do Porto), temperatura actual: 1.9ºC
> 
> Mas com o ventinho q está n m parece com cara de quem vá descer muito mais...
> 
> Ainda assim está muito longe dos históricos -5.6 q registei no ano passado


Esse vento faz bem à alma, hoje não sei se o vento influenciará mto a temperatura, ele é o ar frio tão desejado, só poderá é arrefecer ainda mais a superfície.
Nas penhas Douradas está vento e já vai em -6º.
Isto não é uma típica noite  anticiclónica


----------



## Pedro Canelas (27 Jan 2006 às 23:34)

Não sei se este vento baixará tanto a temperatura que em vez de hover talvez neve


----------



## joaocpais (27 Jan 2006 às 23:34)

Boa Noite a todos

Aqui no Pinhal Novo tenho agora 5,1 graus e o céu está totalmente limpo

Este céu limpo deixa-me preocupado, será que amanha haverá precipitação?


----------



## dj_alex (27 Jan 2006 às 23:37)

daqui da gardunha nada de novo!!

temperatura ja deve ter baixado dos zero, mas nao me apetece ir a rua ver o termometro...tou com preguica ...
Encontro-me a uma altitude perto dos 550m!!


----------



## tozequio (27 Jan 2006 às 23:39)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Já que o Seringador foi para o Marão, ainda bem que temos alguem para nos informar como vão as coisas no Porto



 

Só p dizer q me enganei no post, como é obvio a zona onde vivo é a sudeste e nao a sudoeste do Porto (senão seria em pleno mar    )

E só uma informação complementar, a zona onde vivo está a cerca de 8-9 km em linha recta do mar, mas já a uns interessantes 190 m de altura


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2006 às 23:56)

Aqui a temperatura tem oscilado um pouco, já tive -2,5ºC, neste momento -1,7ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 00:07)

-4,9ºC em Montalegre às 23h segundo o INM


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 00:11)

Em minha casa tenho agora -4,6ºC


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 00:18)

Abrantes 5,5 positivos, mas continua a descer.


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 00:19)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Em minha casa tenho agora -4,6ºC


Nada mau Fil, a tua casa deve ficar a maior altitude que a estação meteorológica?

Imagino a temperatura a que estará no alto da cordilheira de serras a norte do PNMontesinho, têm quase 2150m as mais altas


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 00:20)

Pois parece que o ar frio começa a entrar pois a temperatura estancou nos 1,9ºC nem mais nem menos na última hora. Isto pode significar que abrandou a radiação noturna por efeito de entrada de uma massa de ar... digo eu!!


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 00:28)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Nada mau Fil, a tua casa deve ficar a maior altitude que a estação meteorológica?
> 
> Imagino a temperatura a que estará no alto da cordilheira de serras a norte do PNMontesinho, têm quase 2150m as mais altas



Sim, eu estou numa das partes mais altas da cidade a uns 750m. Agora tenho -5,0ºC e já não corre água pela mangueira que tenho no jardim


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 00:36)

Isto está o máximo os nossos visitantes estão a dar a cara e a tornar-se membros, hoje foi uma razia. O que o frio consegue fazer...
Espero que participem agora e que continuem a participar, mesmo em dias mais monótonos


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 00:49)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Isto está o máximo os nossos visitantes estão a dar a cara e a tornar-se membros, hoje foi uma razia. O que o frio consegue fazer...
> Espero que participem agora e que continuem a participar, mesmo em dias mais monótonos


Também tinha reparado nisso. Se não me engano nas últimas 24h registaram-se 6 novos membros. Todo um recorde!


----------



## RSilva_TN (28 Jan 2006 às 00:49)

Olá a todos,

   Este é também o meu primeiro post.
   Não resisti a esta situação meteorológica particular que se aproxima e queria deixar o meu testemunho.   
   Aqui em Torres Novas o meu termómetro marca neste momento 4.2º e parece-me que a tendência é para continuar a descer...


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 00:50)

Aqui em
Queluz 5,8ºC
tá a descer

Bem-vindo RSilva_TN

00:00
-6,7 nas Penhas Douradas


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 00:55)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Isto está o máximo os nossos visitantes estão a dar a cara e a tornar-se membros, hoje foi uma razia. O que o frio consegue fazer...
> Espero que participem agora e que continuem a participar, mesmo em dias mais monótonos



Posso falar por mim, desde smpre gostei de neve e gelo, já viagei mesmo até ao Canadá para poder passar uns tempos sob a neve e ficou o gosto...
Com calma irei postear fotos tiradas neste país à beira mar plantado onde a neve cai para além do imaginário, dou um pequeno exemplo, a região de Arganil, ainda no mês passado tive a oportunidade de seguir a neve até uma "serrita" que por ali existe, e olhem que ali neva com frequencia, tenho momentos de neve também na estrada da Beira, antiga EN 17, para além de outras.


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 01:00)

Aqui em Abrantes 5.2 e continua a descer. axo que de madrugada vai atingir os 1 ou 2 graus. sendo assim é dificil vir a neve. Vamos ver.


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2006 às 01:03)

0.8ºc nos Carvalhos   

Parece-me que com um pouquinho de sorte é de facto possível neve pelo menos na região onde vivo na próxima madrugada (nesta é impossível, não se vê uma única nuvem no ar).

Tenho medo é da tarde de amanhã, se não houver vento a temperatura sobe facilmente aos 12, 13


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 01:06)

Melgaço - nova descida de temperatura: 1,2 ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 01:07)

Boas e gélidas noites a todos    

Por aqui estancámos nos 2ºC, ora sobe, ora desce umas décimas   
Céu limpo e ventinho geládo.


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 01:09)

Snow disse:
			
		

> Aqui em Abrantes 5.2 e continua a descer. axo que de madrugada vai atingir os 1 ou 2 graus. sendo assim é dificil vir a neve. Vamos ver.



Com este frio em altura, é perfeitamente possivel nevar com 1ºC ou 2ºC.

Aqui também subiu um pouco para os -4,7ºC. Nalguns dias com 1ºC ou 0ºC os vidros dos carros ficam cheios de gelo e agora não há gelo absolutamente nenhum. Deve ser da humidade baixa


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 01:11)

Na estação particular de Bragança agora -5,0ºC


----------



## RSilva_TN (28 Jan 2006 às 01:17)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Com este frio em altura, é perfeitamente possivel nevar com 1ºC ou 2ºC.
> 
> Aqui também subiu um pouco para os -4,7ºC. Nalguns dias com 1ºC ou 0ºC os vidros dos carros ficam cheios de gelo e agora não há gelo absolutamente nenhum. Deve ser da humidade baixa



Aqui passa-se exactamente o mesmo. Os carros não têm qualquer humidade/gelo, contrariamente ao que tem acontecido nestes últimos fins-de-semana.
Agora 4.0º e céu limpo.


----------



## LUPER (28 Jan 2006 às 01:20)

Isto hoje ta concorrido e ja vao 3.5 por aqui....  

Amanha e que vai ser............


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 01:22)

A humidade está surpreendente baixa em todo o país  ,
isto poderá ser favorável à descida da temperatura esta noite, dadas as circunstâncias. Que é que acham?


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 01:28)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> A humidade está surpreendente baixa em todo o país  ,
> isto poderá ser favorável à descida da temperatura esta noite, dadas as circunstâncias. Que é que acham?



Sem dúvida   o ar seco favorece a descida mais acentuada da temperatura. Amanha pela manhã meio país vai estar abaixo de zero.


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2006 às 01:32)

Brutal    

Em meia hora a tempertaura nos Carvalhos desceu de 0.8 para -0.9    

Se amanhã vier a precipitação pela madrugada cheira-me q vai haver animação


----------



## LUPER (28 Jan 2006 às 01:36)

a Manula Moura Guedes amanha vai parecer uma tola, com os seus reporteres de campo....... Neve na A1, 10km de carros trancados na neve, e a caminho já esta o limpa neves de bragança


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 01:36)

Aqui agora anda num sobe e desce, já esteve em -5,4ºC e agora está em 4,9ºC. Eu vou mas é dormir para amanhã acordar cedinho


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 01:38)

Também me vou deitar... Espero ver o céu encoberto quando acordar de manhã    

Melgaço - 1.3ºC - Céu limpo


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2006 às 01:42)

Same here, vou dormir   

último report da noite,  -1.1ºC, 10 km a SE do Porto


----------



## RSilva_TN (28 Jan 2006 às 01:49)

Eu também vou indo...

Por aqui 3.7º e o céu continua limpo...
Espero que o dia de amanhã traga boas notícias!


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 01:53)

ATENÇÃO:

Boas notícias. Fui espreitar lá fora: o céu está encoberto de nuvens baixas e a temperatura subiu para os 1.7ºC.

Boa noite do concelho + ao Norte de Portugal


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 01:57)

RSilva_TN disse:
			
		

> Olá a todos,
> 
> Este é também o meu primeiro post.
> Não resisti a esta situação meteorológica particular que se aproxima e queria deixar o meu testemunho.
> Aqui em Torres Novas o meu termómetro marca neste momento 4.2º e parece-me que a tendência é para continuar a descer...


 
Bem Vindo Rsilva_TN
Espero que gostes de partilhar as tuas e nossas opinioes e que te sintas bem dentro desta comunidade que partilha algo em comum o gosto por tudo o que se relaciona com a meteorologia
Neste momento tenho 4,5 ºc no Pinhal Novo e agora já está começar  descer mais devagar


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 02:00)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Com este frio em altura, é perfeitamente possivel nevar com 1ºC ou 2ºC.
> 
> Aqui também subiu um pouco para os -4,7ºC. Nalguns dias com 1ºC ou 0ºC os vidros dos carros ficam cheios de gelo e agora não há gelo absolutamente nenhum. Deve ser da humidade baixa


 Fil queria-te perguntar isso mesmo: menos humidade pode querer dizer que é melhor para nevar ou não?


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 02:06)

Como estão as temperaturas aí pelo pais? eu estou com 4,3 graus e a descer rapido.


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 02:10)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Fil queria-te perguntar isso mesmo: menos humidade pode querer dizer que é melhor para nevar ou não?


Não te preocupes k a humidade vem aí, qdo estiver a nevar sobre o teu telhado a humidade será aprox. 100% ou pelo menops acima dos 90 se estiver a nevar com intensidade

O ar seco não seria mau, haveria menor difusão de energia entre o ar envolvente e os frocos de neve e estes demorariam mais tempo em derreter, o ar seco é um fraco condutor de calor


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 02:19)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Não te preocupes k a humidade vem aí, qdo estiver a nevar sobre o teu telhado a humidade será aprox. 100% ou pelo menops acima dos 90 se estiver a nevar com intensidade
> 
> O ar seco não seria mau, haveria menor difusão de energia entre o ar envolvente e os frocos de neve e estes demorariam mais tempo em derreter, o ar seco é um fraco condutor de calor



Certo 
Estou-te a responder nste tópico e no outro isto sigifica que a malta já está a ceder e que alguns já foram pra caminha   

Isso mesmo durmam que amanha vão ter uma noite looooonga


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 02:23)

Aqui este alentejano ainda se mantém firme!  

O vento por aqui diminuiu a sua intensidade e já estamos com 1,4ºC! 
Só me deito quando chegar aos 0ºC, vou fazer greve de temperatura!


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 02:26)

Vento tá a diminuir de intensidade, mas parece que a temperatura tb esta a baixar mais rapido. Curioso


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 02:34)

em 10 minutos quase que baixou um grau!!!  Neste momento: 0.6ºC


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 02:37)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Aqui este alentejano ainda se mantém firme!
> 
> O vento por aqui diminuiu a sua intensidade e já estamos com 1,4ºC!
> Só me deito quando chegar aos 0ºC, vou fazer greve de temperatura!



Geeve de Temperatura   
Também quero e continuamos amanha e tambem faremos greve de neve ninguem se deita sem que tenha nevado em todos os sitios onde mora o pessoal   
Espero que não haja ninguém de Faro ou Sines


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 02:51)

Incrível neste momento, -5,7ºC na estação meteorológica particular de Bragança
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRAGANç1


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 02:55)

Espectaculo:
 na ultima hora a temperatura baixou de 4,5 cº para os actuais 3,4 cº


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 03:01)

Isso sim que é uma termperatura que se apresente! e já são 3 da matina!

Amanhã grande nevão e aqui o pessoal todo a dormir!!


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 03:02)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Isso sim que é uma termperatura que se apresente! e já são 3 da matina!
> 
> Amanhã gande nevão e aqui o pessoal todo a dormir!!



Irá concerteza descer mais, é preciso é a precipitação para ficarmos contentes


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 03:07)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Aqui este alentejano ainda se mantém firme!
> 
> O vento por aqui diminuiu a sua intensidade e já estamos com 1,4ºC!
> Só me deito quando chegar aos 0ºC, vou fazer greve de temperatura!



já chegaste aos 0 cº, ou sera que já te queres ir deitar


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 03:20)

Quase, quase nos zeros!   , mas tb quase quase a cair para cima do teclado!   

Temp. 0,5ºC


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 03:24)

Nao sei porque te queixas eu já so tenho um olho aberto o outro já esta em baixa rotação  

Continua a descer a temperatura  agora estão 2,9 cº


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 03:52)

Bem já não aguento mais agora é que me vou deitar mesmo porque quanto mais tarde me deitar mais tarde acordo e eu não quero perder pitada do dia de amanha

Temp actual 2,8ºc
SONHOS NEVADOS pra todos


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 04:00)

Pois eu ainda vou aguentar mais um pouco que me faltam 2 décimas para chegar aos 0ºC

Agora: 0,2ºC (altitude 300 mts)

Bons sonhos brancos! qua amanhã é ao vivo e a cores!!  

Edito apenas para te dizer que vás a ver o tempo presente no INM é de rir, nem uma única EMA está a debitar informação ás 3 da matina!


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 04:02)




----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 07:02)

Por aqui tenho -6,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 07:47)

Eu aqui tenho -5,5ºC com uma minima de -6,0ºC.

O raio do I.M tem logo que falhar nestas horas! Nenhuma estação está a dar informação...


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 08:01)

Uma foto fresquinha   (-7ºC ou -8ºC no momento em que tirei a foto)






Aqui em casa a minima ficou em -7,5ºC


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 08:06)

A estação meteorológia de Bragança, às 7 horas, tinha -8ºC (segundo o weatheronline).


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 08:19)

Dan disse:
			
		

> A estação meteorológia de Bragança, às 7 horas, tinha -8ºC (segundo o weatheronline).



Para ser mais precisos, -7,5ºC ás 07h em Bragança. Á mesma hora, Penhas Douradas com -6,2ºC mas com minima de -7,8ºC. O Porto teve minima de -0,6ºC e Lisboa de 3,2ºC


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2006 às 08:32)

Ponto da situação neste momento: -3.9  

Com uma mínima de -4.6  

Não há nada como viver fora de uma cidade


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 08:45)

Muito bons dias a todos,

Pois por aqui a coisa desceu até aos -1,5ºC esta noite, agora 0,8ºC, céu limpo e vento moderado.

Não sei se já repararam mas desde as 3h da madrugada que as EMA's do nosso querido INM "morreram todas", actualmente era para terem os dados das 7h e népias tudo a  " --- "   É uma tristeza este nosso serviço público!


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2006 às 08:46)

as estações congelaram coitadas


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 09:19)

O I.M. tem destas coisas    Agora só faltava o radar falhar lá mais para a tarde


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 09:24)

Como é uma situação exepciponal, eles não devem querer divulgar estes dados de graça.

Ainda tenho -5,0ºC aqui em casa.


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 09:25)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Como é uma situação exepciponal, eles não devem querer divulgar estes dados de graça.
> 
> Ainda tenho -5,0ºC aqui em casa.



Aqui já subiu para -2,0ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 09:35)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Como é uma situação exepciponal, eles não devem querer divulgar estes dados de graça.
> 
> Ainda tenho -5,0ºC aqui em casa.




Bem se isso se pudesse provar...     era a confirmação do que este Instituto é na realidade, e mais não digo...  

Por aqui 1ºC


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 09:54)

A temperatura sobe sem parar, nota-se que o ar está muito seco, -1,0ºC agora.


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 10:09)

Está a chover em Santiago de Compostela que fica situada a uns 240m   

No entanto, está a nevar sobre os 400m.


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 10:16)

Não são nada boas notícias, se tão a norte a cota anda nos 400... escusado será de sizer que a coisa tá preta


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 10:19)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Não são nada boas notícias, se tão a norte a cota anda nos 400... escusado será de sizer que a coisa tá preta



Calma, a cota não está a 400m, simplesmente disse que a essa altitude está a nevar. Em Santiago de Compostela por exemplo está a chover com temperatura que não chega a 3ºC e já são as 10h. Veremos o que acontece quando começar a anoitecer


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 10:25)

A estação meteorológica particular de Bragança marcou -8,1ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 10:30)

Estou a tentar aceder ao INM dos nuestros hermanos, mas nada aquilo tá saturadíssimo.
Esta noite na costa mediterrância foi o bom e bonito com belas nevadas em locais menos usuais


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 10:32)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> A estação meteorológica particular de Bragança marcou -8,1ºC



Eu gostaria de saber a minima na estação meteorológica, é que já há alguns anos não baixa dos -8ºC no mês de Janeiro.


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 10:35)

Descobri que este site não assim mto aldrabão
http://wwwa.accuweather.com/index-w...c=0&traveler=0&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO005|BRAGANCA| 
Devem conhecer, o k axam dele?


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 10:39)

Nas sinops apresentam uma mínima de -7,2ºC para Bragança, mas esse valor foi registado até às 6 horas e depois a temperatura ainda baixou mais. Será que chegou aos -8,0ºC?


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 10:41)

Pelo menos é o único que conheça que contempla previsões para Elvas  
Tem dias que acerta, outros nem tanto!


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 10:48)

Em Orense parece que está a nevar até bem juntinho ao rio, e fica a menos de 200m
http://www.crtvg.es/portugues/camweb/priportadaeleccion.htm

Isto no ínicio poderá chover em alguns locais mas depois vira para neve


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 10:58)

Depois de uma noite mal dormida eis que acordo e vejo este triste espectaculo: um céu totalmente limpo e um dia cheio de sol    de seguida vou consultar o site do INM e vejo as estaçoes todas sem temperaturas   , a seguir vejo  a previsão e reparo que já não dão tanta precipitação como ontem previam     posto isto fui consultar a imagem de satelite  e vejo a norte de Portugal uma nuvem pequena, ridicula  e com pouca actividade e que não me parece que venha trazer muita precipitação    
Parece que sendo assim tudo se conjuga para ser um grande fiasco


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 11:00)

Sim está mesmo!!  , também em Canón do Sil, A Rúa e Celanova (vê-se bem nos telhados do mosteiro)


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 11:10)

VIVA!
Começou há 10 minutos a nevar em Melgaço. Com 2.4ºC. Neva debilmente...
Melgaço a 190 msnm


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 11:12)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Depois de uma noite mal dormida eis que acordo e vejo este triste espectaculo: um céu totalmente limpo e um dia cheio de sol    de seguida vou consultar o site do INM e vejo as estaçoes todas sem temperaturas   , a seguir vejo  a previsão e reparo que já não dão tanta precipitação como ontem previam     posto isto fui consultar a imagem de satelite  e vejo a norte de Portugal uma nuvem pequena, ridicula  e com pouca actividade e que não me parece que venha trazer muita precipitação
> Parece que sendo assim tudo se conjuga para ser um grande fiasco



 

O que está actualmente a ocorrer é o esperado e o melhor só vai ocorrer lá mais para o anoitecer por isso tem calma


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 11:13)

Minho disse:
			
		

> VIVA!
> Começou à 10 minutos a nevar em Melgaço. Com 2.4ºC. Neva debilmente...
> Melgaço a 190 msnm



Uau isto começa bem!!


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 11:14)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Uau isto começa bem!!


É verdada. O primeiro sonho no que toca a neve concretizou-se: levantar a persiana e ver como caia a neve.

O céu está totalmente encoberto.


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 11:15)

Minho disse:
			
		

> VIVA!
> Começou à 10 minutos a nevar em Melgaço. Com 2.4ºC. Neva debilmente...
> Melgaço a 190 msnm


 lol lloll e são boas notícias, muito boas, em 1º lugar já sabemos que as cotas do INM não correspondem à realidade portanto não  lhe liguem,

em segundo lugar isto é histórico!!!  

Já devia haver ins anitos que não nevava aí! lololo  

Isto hoje ainda vai dar que falar|!!!!!!!!!! prometo que vai  lololol


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 11:18)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> lol lloll e são boas notícias, muito boas, em 1º lugar já sabemos que as cotas do INM não correspondem à realidade portanto não  lhe liguem,
> 
> em segundo lugar isto é histórico!!!
> 
> ...



É verdade. Eu não me lembro em 27 anos de vida a ver começar a nevar assim de repente (com o chão totalmente seco). Em Melgaço o último nevão com acumulação de neve foi o famoso Jan/87


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 11:19)

Em Verín já neva, o que quer dizer que ná minha terra já está a nevar lol
E que em Bragança não demora!!!


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 11:24)

Começa a clarear a cair alguma aguaneve. A temperatura subiu para os 2.8ºC


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 11:28)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Em Verín já neva, o que quer dizer que ná minha terra já está a nevar lol
> E que em Bragança não demora!!!



Já se vê muita nubosidade a entrar pelo noroeste


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 11:30)

Amigos, na minha zona estão 0,5ºC, o céu está limpo e o vento sopra com alguma intensidade


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 11:33)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Começa a clarear a cair alguma aguaneve. A temperatura subiu para os 2.8ºC



Compreensivel tendo em conta a hora do dia   



			
				Santos disse:
			
		

> Amigos, na minha zona estão 0,5ºC, o céu está limpo e o vento sopra com alguma intensidade



Está mais frio que aqui, tenho agora 1,3ºC soleado mas com nuvens a caminho


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 11:38)

Se fizermos uma procura da DGT de Espanha (equiv à nossa DGV) podemos ver o panorama na Galiza:


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 11:40)

Minho disse:
			
		

> VIVA!
> Começou há 10 minutos a nevar em Melgaço. Com 2.4ºC. Neva debilmente...
> Melgaço a 190 msnm



Que bom! E como está agora? Já tens fotos  ?


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 11:46)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Que bom! E como está agora? Já tens fotos  ?


Nevava debilmente e não se note nada nas fotos...
Agora parou, clareou e a temperatura subiu. Nas serras está um manto branco!


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 11:53)

Agora é que estive a ver num mapa a localização exacta de cada um de vos. Bem Minho tu estás mesmo lá no carrapito de Portugal, somos um país pequeno quando comparado com outros, mas ainda assim de Elvas a Melgaço devem ser mais de 500 km!   

Espero que as precipitações venham em força, pois ao entardecer é que elas fazem falta a sério!

Pensava que nevava com mais frequência aí para essas bandas!


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 11:58)

Daqui de casa dá para ver a serra de Montesinho e há alguns minutos desapareceu  . Ficou ocultada pela neve que já cai por lá.


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 12:02)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Agora é que estive a ver num mapa a localização exacta de cada um de vos. Bem Minho tu estás mesmo lá no carrapito de Portugal, somos um país pequeno quando comparado com outros, mas ainda assim de Elvas a Melgaço devem ser mais de 500 km!
> 
> Espero que as precipitações venham em força, pois ao entardecer é que elas fazem falta a sério!
> 
> Pensava que nevava com mais frequência aí para essas bandas!


E neva mas não a cotas tão baixas! O normal é 800metros para cima e sempre em entradas ou de N ou NW.  
Podes ver a minha reportagem feita em Novembro neste post: http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=1249&postcount=6


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 12:15)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Podes ver a minha reportagem feita em Novembro neste post: http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=1249&postcount=6



Eu vi-a na altura que a colocas-te   , não perco pitada do que vocês por aqui postam desde Novembro, altura em que entrei a fazer parte aqui da família!  

Temp. actual 4,9ºC e sol com fartura!


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 12:22)

Fil disse:
			
		

> O que está actualmente a ocorrer é o esperado e o melhor só vai ocorrer lá mais para o anoitecer por isso tem calma



OK Fil


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 12:32)

Depois da temperatura ter chegado aos 3,2ºC, começa agora a descer e está actualmente nos 1,8ºC. Céu cada vez mais nublado


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 12:35)

Antes de mais quero dar os parabens ao Minho que foi o primeiro a ver neve em Portugal mas queria-te perguntar se a precipitação já acabou ou se te parece que vai continuar?

Faço esta pergunta porque tenho estado a ver o satelite e parece que a massa nubolosa não é muito grande nem muito compacta e por isso temo que a precipitação quando chegar cá a baixo não tenha intensidade nem duração
O que acham?


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 12:39)

A mim tb me parece o mesmo aliás pela trajectória que tem se algum farrapito chegar mais a sul já será quase um milagre!


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 12:40)

Encobre lentamente... e duas máquinas digitais preparadas    
Temperatura já vai nos 3.5ºC. Lá vou ter de ir para serra


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 12:42)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Antes de mais quero dar os parabens ao Minho que foi o primeiro a ver neve em Portugal mas queria-te perguntar se a precipitação já acabou ou se te parece que vai continuar?
> 
> Faço esta pergunta porque tenho estado a ver o satelite e parece que a massa nubolosa não é muito grande nem muito compacta e por isso temo que a precipitação quando chegar cá a baixo não tenha intensidade nem duração
> O que acham?


Não já não neva. Nevou durante uns 30 minutos.

Não te esqueças do núcleo depressionário que o GFS tem previsto criar-se durante a tarde. É nisso que eu deposito as minhas esperanças...


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 12:49)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Depois da temperatura ter chegado aos 3,2ºC, começa agora a descer e está actualmente nos 1,8ºC. Céu cada vez mais nublado



Fil em Ponferrada neva a sério. Não tarda está em Bragança...


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 12:56)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Não já não neva. Nevou durante uns 30 minutos.
> 
> Não te esqueças do núcleo depressionário que o GFS tem previsto criar-se durante a tarde. É nisso que eu deposito as minhas esperanças...



Sim penso que tens  razão e se repararem bem dentro da massa nubulosa começa agora a formar-se nucleos mais definidos de nuvens e que a medida que se deslocam para sul aumentam   
Corrijam-me se eu estiver enganado


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 13:03)

Já caem uns floquitos muito pequeninos


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 13:10)

E continua


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 13:10)

Parece que já estou a imaginar, o Benfica - Sporting a dar na TV e tudo com os olhos postos na janela   



			
				Dan disse:
			
		

> Já caem uns floquitos muito pequeninos



Não vejo nada


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 13:11)

Realmente são tão pequenos que não se vê quase nada


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 13:18)

Boas,

Aqui em Carnaxide a temperatura tem vindo a aumentar e está agora 9,7ºC a pressão atmosferica chegou aos 1015mb mas está neste momento a baixar. A temperatura baixou até aos 3,2ºC tenho esperança que neve ainda na serra de sintra


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 13:20)

Começo agora a ver algumas nuvens sobre a serra de sintra mas poderá ser provocadas pelo vento.


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 13:21)

> Fil
> Nimbostratus
> Registo: Aug 2005
> Local: Bragança
> ...



Benfica - Sporting      jogo interrompido aos 20m devido ao facto dos responsaveis da Liga terem ido comprar uma bola vermelha para se puder destinguir a bola no meio do manto branco que cobre o relvado do Estadio da Luz


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 13:23)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Benfica - Sporting      jogo interrompido aos 20m devido ao facto dos responsaveis da Liga terem ido comprar uma bola vermelha para se puder destinguir a bola no meio do manto branco que cobre o relvado do Estadio da Luz





Normalmente a bola costuma ser laranja e não vermelha  

Na TVI falaram em -9ºC na Guarda


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 13:27)

Reparem numa coisa o INM está a prever para amanhâ, p ex. para Bragança 3/-7, e como nós sabemos irá nevar durante a noite, será que ides ter a oportunidade de que a neve vos chegue a essa temperatura, é que não é algo mto frequente mesmo aí! 
 QUe espectáculo


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 13:29)

2,1ºC e lá vai escapando um floquito ou outro das nuvens.


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 13:32)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Reparem numa coisa o INM está a prever para amanhâ, p ex. para Bragança 3/-7, e como nós sabemos irá nevar durante a noite, será que ides ter a oportunidade de que a neve vos chegue a essa temperatura, é que não é algo mto frequente mesmo aí!
> QUe espectáculo


 Aqui, já vi chover com -3ºC mas nevar com -7ºC ainda não. Acho muito difícil!


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 13:36)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Começo agora a ver algumas nuvens sobre a serra de sintra mas poderá ser provocadas pelo vento.


 
Pedro Canelas eu estou na margem sul e agradeço que nos vas informando de tudo o que ves na serra de Sintra porque quando se aproximar a nubolosidade vai chegar aí primeiro


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 13:37)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Normalmente a bola costuma ser laranja e não vermelha
> 
> Na TVI falaram em -9ºC na Guarda



Pois mas hoje a bola é vermelha porque joga O GLORIOSO


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 13:41)

Aqui já aparecem algumas nuvens isoladas!!! a temperatura é de 7ºc na minha casa


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 13:44)

Boas pessoal. aqui estão 9,7 graus e ceu limpo. durante a noite atingimos os 0,4 graus. pode ser que mais logo a precipitação xegue e aconteça algo que não acontece desde 1983.


----------



## Seavoices (28 Jan 2006 às 13:45)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Pedro Canelas eu estou na margem sul e agradeço que nos vas informando de tudo o que ves na serra de Sintra porque quando se aproximar a nubolosidade vai chegar aí primeiro



As nuvens na serra de Sintra representa a entrada de uma massa de ar mais húmida. Se virem na imagem de satélite, essa massa está a entrar agora pelo extremo oeste de Lisboa.

Vivi durante 25 anos em Sintra. A vertente norte é muito mais húmida que a vertente sul da serra. A parte norte sofre com as correntes humidas de norte o que obriga esta vertente a ser muito mais humida e verde que a vertente sul, mais seca e mais quente durante o verão

Para quem conheçe a zona, quem não se lembra de 35 graus em Lisboa e 20 com nevoeio na vertente norte em pleno Julho ou Agosto?

Abraços


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2006 às 13:47)

Así está nevando ahora mismo a poco más de 100 msnm en el noroeste de España






 Esta tarde es la vuestra. Suerte!!


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 13:47)

Seavoices disse:
			
		

> As nuvens na serra de Sintra representa a entrada de uma massa de ar mais húmida. Se virem na imagem de satélite, essa massa está a entrar agora pelo extremo oeste de Lisboa.
> 
> Vivi durante 25 anos em Sintra. A vertente norte é muito mais húmida que a vertente sul da serra. A parte norte sofre com as correntes humidas de norte o que obriga esta vertente a ser muito mais humida e verde que a vertente sul, mais seca e mais quente durante o verão
> 
> ...



Olá Seavoices estou precisamente na zona Oeste e como já coloquei num post acima estoua a verificar a entrada de algumas nuvens


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 13:48)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Aqui já aparecem algumas nuvens isoladas!!! a temperatura é de 7ºc na minha casa


 
OK Santos vai informando por favor

Eu aqui no Pinhal Novo tenho agora 11,5 ºc    
Acho que isto não augura nada de bom porque a temperatura está até mais alta do que foi previsto pelo INM   
Temo que logo á noite a temperatura não baixe o suficiente


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 13:50)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> OK Santos vai informando por favor
> 
> Eu aqui no Pinhal Novo tenho agora 11,5 ºc
> Acho que isto não augura nada de bom porque a temperatura está até mais alta do que foi previsto pelo INM
> Temo que logo á noite a temperatura não baixe o suficiente


Irei dando informações daqui, como sabes estou em linha reta a cerca de 10km de Montejunto


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 13:54)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Así está nevando ahora mismo a poco más de 100 msnm en el noroeste de España
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado Pek essa imagem é uma felicidade para nós      
mas já agora podes dizer em que zona foi tirada essa foto?


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 14:00)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> OK Santos vai informando por favor
> 
> Eu aqui no Pinhal Novo tenho agora 11,5 ºc
> Acho que isto não augura nada de bom porque a temperatura está até mais alta do que foi previsto pelo INM
> Temo que logo á noite a temperatura não baixe o suficiente


Logo que cheguem as nuvens e a precipitação vais ver que a temporatura desce a pique


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 14:00)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Así está nevando ahora mismo a poco más de 100 msnm en el noroeste de España
> 
> Esta tarde es la vuestra. Suerte!!


Sim Pek diz-me onde é essa imagem plz!!


----------



## LUPER (28 Jan 2006 às 14:01)

Boas tardes amigos

Por aqui começaram a entrar uma nuvens ameaçadoras pelas 13.30, neste momento tenho 9.0 e previsão de chuva na oregon, bom sinal...


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 14:03)

Em Melgaço está a ficar o céu completamente encoberto e muito escuro. Temperatura 3.9ºC. A humidade relativa deve ser muito baixa porque o chão do meu terraço já está parcialmente seco da neve da manhã....


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2006 às 14:05)

Se trata de la cornisa cantábrica por la zona de Asturias.

 Yo creo que esta tarde os tocará a vosotros ya que la baja se irá desplazando hacia el sur por la costa portuguesa. Eso es en teoría lo que dicen los modelos. Pero por lo que muestra el satélite veo que va a entrar más por el centro. Nunca se sabe


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 14:07)

O INM espanhol  põe  a cota de neve para Cádiz mesmo ao lado do Algarve, em 400msnm
http://www.inm.es/cgi-bin/aviso/consultaaviso.cgi


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 14:07)

OK pessoal. Vou sair de reportagem. 
Às 19h+- coloco aqui as fotos (se não colocar dêem o alerta à Protecção Civil    ).


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2006 às 14:16)

Esta es la última tendencia del Hirlam para la próxima madrugada











 Si eso se cumple la nieve está asegurada


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 14:22)

O nosso INM prevê isto:





O INM já apresenta as Temperaturas


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 14:24)

Aqui na margem norte do tejo aparecem cada vez mais nuvens a pressão continua  a baixar e já é de 1013mb a temperatura de 10,6ºC.


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 14:25)

Era o que faltava, que a precipitação fosse toda para Espanha    

Por aqui caiem alguns flocos de vez em quando, pelo noroeste vejo cortinas de precipitação de neve e umas nuvens bastante ameaçadoras


----------



## João (28 Jan 2006 às 14:25)

Bem pessoal cá em Montemor-o-Novo tamos com 7 graus nos 300 metros mas o céu tá completamente limpo!!


----------



## João (28 Jan 2006 às 14:27)

Os espanhóis para Caceres e Badajoz alertam para nevadas acima dos 200 metros de altitude para esta noite e onde se pode acumular 5 cms de neve!!


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2006 às 14:28)

Zoelae, con esas temperaturas de madrugada y el mapa de precipitaciones del Hirlam, teneis que ver una nevada maja a la fuerza en buena parte del norte e interior de Portugal. Esta tarde-noche empieza la fiesta. O eso esperamos


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 14:29)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Esta es la última tendencia del Hirlam para la próxima madrugada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim estou de acordo e o Hirlam não custuma ser muito generoso em termos de precipitação o que alias podem comprovar comparando os modelos do gfs com os do Hirlam (o GFS da mais precipitação)


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 14:29)

Aqui em Queluz vejo algumas nuvens isoladas e mto paquenas, a tº tá há mto nos 10º


----------



## João (28 Jan 2006 às 14:30)

Até agora tá tudo a correr como o previsto né pessoal!!??  
Espero bem q sim...


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2006 às 14:33)

La verdad es que todos los modelos de precipitación fallan más que una escopeta de feria. No me fio realmente de ninguno. Lo que menos me gusta del GFS son los bandazos que pega; ahora, el Hirlam también se ha equivocado algunas veces. En lo que dices joaocpais tienes razón, el GFS acostumbra a ser más generoso con las precipitaciones.


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 14:33)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Se trata de la cornisa cantábrica por la zona de Asturias.
> 
> Yo creo que esta tarde os tocará a vosotros ya que la baja se irá desplazando hacia el sur por la costa portuguesa. Eso es en teoría lo que dicen los modelos. Pero por lo que muestra el satélite veo que va a entrar más por el centro. Nunca se sabe



Também estou de acordo contigo Pek o satelite parace mostrar que a nubulosidade parece querer entrar mais pelo interior de Espanha o que é muito má noticias para nós Portugueses  
Gostava de saber a opinião do pessoal


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 14:36)

João disse:
			
		

> Até agora tá tudo a correr como o previsto né pessoal!!??
> Espero bem q sim...



Penso que sim Joao mas se calhar era melhor outras pessoas confirmarem


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 14:40)

Minho disse:
			
		

> OK pessoal. Vou sair de reportagem.
> Às 19h+- coloco aqui as fotos (se não colocar dêem o alerta à Protecção Civil    ).



OK Minho ficamos á espera da tua reportagem que esperamos que tenha muito conteudo pois seria bom sinal mas se não apareceres chamamos a protecção civil os bombeiros e o 112


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 14:41)

As nuvens que por aqui pairam e que até há pouco tempo eram dispersas, estão agora bem defenidas e consistentes, o sol já vai deixando de se ver e  a temperatura continua nos 7º


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 14:45)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Penso que sim Joao mas se calhar era melhor outras pessoas confirmarem


Na minha opinião está a correr tudo no normal, aliás nas previsões a vizinha Espanha tb tinha direito a qualquer coisa,
aqui as nuvens estão a ganhar tamanho.

(Bem vou desligar um pouco só volto às 18:00, espero boas notícias)


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 14:46)

Santos disse:
			
		

> As nuvens que por aqui pairam e que até há pouco tempo eram dispersas, estão agora bem defenidas e consistentes, o sol já vai deixando de se ver e  a temperatura continua nos 7º



Quer isso dizer que dentro de 1h mais ou menos dá estaram a chegar á zona de Lisboa certo?
qual é a direcção que levam?


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 14:49)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Quer isso dizer que dentro de 1h mais ou menos dá estaram a chegar á zona de Lisboa certo?
> qual é a direcção que levam?



Penso estar em codições de te dizer que sim, a direcção em principo será Sudeste (?)


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 15:03)

A Norte






e a noroeste, dá para ver uma cortina de neve que nunca mais chega aqui  





Agora voltam os microflocos


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 15:05)

Isto tá mau, as nuvens que estão a norte e noroeste parece que não avançam e sobre Bragança o céu está pouco nublado. Eu já não espero grande coisa disto para cá   

Se estas nuvens são as que supostamente irão avançar e deixar precipitação mais para sul, então vão mal as coisas..


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 15:12)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Isto tá mau, as nuvens que estão a norte e noroeste parece que não avançam e sobre Bragança o céu está pouco nublado. Eu já não espero grande coisa disto para cá
> 
> Se estas nuvens são as que supostamente irão avançar e deixar precipitação mais para sul, então vão mal as coisas..



é isso mesmo supostamente a esta hora já deveria haver precipitação em todo o norte de Portugal e isso não está a acontecer, portanto isto só pode querer dizer que a depressão prevista para se formar a norte da peninsula Iberica não se está a formar ou então vem com muito pouca actividade   

è logico que se não há precipitação a norte também nunca chegará a haver a a sul não acham?


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 15:15)

[/URL][/IMG] 

Nuvens pela minha zona


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 15:17)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> é isso mesmo supostamente a esta hora já deveria haver precipitação em todo o norte de Portugal e isso não está a acontecer, portanto isto só pode querer dizer que a depressão prevista para se formar a norte da peninsula Iberica não se está a formar ou então vem com muito pouca actividade
> 
> è logico que se não há precipitação a norte também nunca chegará a haver a a sul não acham?



Eu vejo neve e precipitação em toda a galiza, e discordo com essa questao, claro que bragança está mais no interior e aquelas serras a norte roubam quase toda a precipitação, e o ar chaga mais seco, logo as nuvens dissipam-se, reparem na webcam do cebreiro na galiza a norte das ditas serras, já se fartou de nevar para lá

mas deixem avançar as nuvens que isto vai dar para todos


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 15:19)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Nuvens pela minha zona



Essa imagem é esperançadora mas... porque pões esse bonequito doente em todas as tuas mensagens?


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 15:21)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Eu vejo neve e precipitação em toda a galiza, e discordo com essa questao, claro que bragança está mais no interior e aquelas serras a norte roubam quase toda a precipitação, e o ar chaga mais seco, logo as nuvens dissipam-se, reparem na webcam do cebreiro na galiza a norte das ditas serras, já se fartou de nevar para lá
> 
> mas deixem avançar as nuvens que isto vai dar para todos



Mas não achas que a nebulosidade é pouca e pouco consistente?
Por outro lado não achas que stá a ir mais para este?


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 15:24)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Essa imagem é esperançadora mas... porque pões esse bonequito doente em todas as tuas mensagens?


Olá Fil, obrigado pela esperança que é e será sempre a última a morrer.
Quanto ao boneco, bem não é que esteja constipado mas é como eu tem pouco cabelo logo usa boina....


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 15:28)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Olá Fil, obrigado pela esperança que é e será sempre a última a morrer.
> Quanto ao boneco, bem não é que esteja constipado mas é como eu tem pouco cabelo logo usa boina....



Mas aquilo não é uma boina mas sim um saco com gelo para a febre   Mas tudo bem   

Aqui por Bragança City continua tudo igual, nubosidade dispersa sobre a cidade mas com muitas nuvens no quadrante norte-noroeste. A temperatura é de 1,4ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 15:44)

Acho que vem aí qualquer coisa, mas se não for agora já não deve vir nada.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 15:47)

As nuvens por aqui continuam a aparecer mas muito dispersas a temperatura é de 10,6ºC e a pressão mantem-se nos 1013 mb.


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 15:51)

Voltam os microflocos


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 15:52)

Ainda não percebi porque o INM deixou de fornecer imagens nos radares


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 15:56)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Ainda não percebi porque o INM deixou de fornecer imagens nos radares



Porque é precisamente agora que os radares seriam uteis!


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 16:10)

Caros amigos acabei de saber que neva bastante entre Ribeira de Pena e Vila Pouca de Aguiar na A-7


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 16:13)

No accuweather aparece que estão 0ºC em Bragança com "real feel" de -5ºC e previsões para a noite de -9ºC com "real feel" de -10ºC.Será possível???


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 16:16)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Caros amigos acabei de saber que neva bastante entre Ribeira de Pena e Vila Pouca de Aguiar na A-7



Excelente noticia!   



			
				Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> No accuweather aparece que estão 0ºC em Bragança com "real feel" de -5ºC e previsões para a noite de -9ºC com "real feel" de -10ºC.Será possível???



Se estiver céu nublado como se espera, parece-me impossivel que desça até aos -9ºC. A ver vamos


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2006 às 16:25)

A ver, os cuelgo otro modelo de precipitación de Meteogalicia. No suelen equivocarse demasiado


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 16:28)

Parece que agora é a sério


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2006 às 16:29)

Según este modelo el "segundo" brazo que genere esta dana impactará sobre el norte de Portugal entre las 6 y las 7 de hoy. A ver si es verdad


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 16:31)

Pelo o que foi apresentado pelo Pek a chuva também vai cair em Lisboa


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 16:37)

Afinal são só uns floquitos


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 16:39)

São flocos tão pequenos que flutuam no ar e andam dum lado pro outro


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2006 às 16:39)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Pelo o que foi apresentado pelo Pek a chuva também vai cair em Lisboa



 Pues yo creo que sí va a llover en Lisboa esta noche y principios de la madrugada.   

 Hay que ser positivos


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 16:42)

Neste momento já vejo com grande dificuldade a serra de sintra as nuvens estão cada vez mais escuras e compactas até parece que vem lá uma grande carga de agua    10,5ºC


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 16:44)

Santos como está por ai o Sobral? Parece que a chuva vem dai???


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 16:46)

OLá Santos escuto? 
Reporter Santos estás em emissão podes entrar


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 16:48)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> OLá Santos escuto?
> Reporter Santos estás em emissão podes entrar


OK aqui vou eu  o céu por este lados está carregadinho, e já caíram uns aguaceiros, a temperatura cá por casa estava nos 8 desceu para os 6


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 16:48)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Pelo o que foi apresentado pelo Pek a chuva também vai cair em Lisboa



Aqui em Queluz o céu escureceu rapidamente, ficando "da cor da neve" como se diz na minha terra, e está a começar a chover, não a chovisscar, ou melhor são gotas dispersas


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 16:54)

Grande espectáculo aqui em Carnaxide cada vez está mais escuro. Está quse a chegar...  
10,5ºC


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 16:55)

Como estamos ai no Norte já neva ou não???


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 16:56)

Algúém me diz por favor quantos graus estão em Lisboa?

O meu termometro exterior passou-se e está a marcar 16 ºc    :angry
POr este andar daqui a bocado posso ir pra praia


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 16:57)

Estou a +/- 5 Kms de Lisboa e a temperatura deve rondar os 10ºC com tendência para descer cada vez mais


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 17:00)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Grande espectáculo aqui em Carnaxide cada vez está mais escuro. Está quse a chegar...
> 10,5ºC



Calma Pedro assim ainda vais ter um ataque    

A temperartura ainda está muito alta também ainda são só 5h da tarde, resta saber se vai baixar durante a noite, porque com essa temperatura ainda tem de baixar e muito   

Noticias do norte  está  aí alguém?


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 17:01)

Hoje o Benfica-Sporting vai ser um jogo molhado e talvez frio


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 17:01)

Para estes lados nada de significativo, ceu nublado com algumas abertas agora. A temperatura tem descido e agora situa-se nos 0,2ºC aqui em minha casa. De vez em quando lá cai um floco ou dois   

A ver se aí para baixo há mais sorte


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 17:04)

Começou a chover neste momento. João daqui a menos de 1/2 hora vai chegar ai.   10,2ºC


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 17:12)

:chuvoso:  :neve:  :neve:  :neve:


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 17:15)

olá pessoal, aki a temperatura é de 9 graus, mas tem vindo a descer e ja se vê muitas nuvens no céu e bem carregadas. parece que vamos ter festa!!!!


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 17:18)

Snow disse:
			
		

> olá pessoal, aki a temperatura é de 9 graus, mas tem vindo a descer e ja se vê muitas nuvens no céu e bem carregadas. parece que vamos ter festa!!!!




Snow estavas a faltar aqui      as informações do centro do Pais são muito bem vindas


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2006 às 17:23)

Por aqui chove com alguma intensidade, temperatura de 5.1

Parece que está tudo a compor-se para um grande espectáculo esta noite


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 17:25)

Hoje muitos vão passar da categoria de cirrus a stratus e outros vão passar á proxima categoria que eu já não melembro qual é     

Mas continuo a achar que somos poucos participantes tendo em consideração que esta situação meteorologica não acontece todos os dias por isso peço ao visitantes que se inscrevam e assim enviarem-nos informações dos sitios onde moram pleeeeeeeese  
Bem somos poucos mas bons e está a faltar o Minho que a esta hora deve estar numa estrada rodeado de neve


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 17:29)

Na Galiza continua a nevar com intensidade em várias regiões, mas parece que a neve não tem passa-porte e não pode passar na fronteira. A ver se o Minho resolve isso lol
http://www.crtvg.es/portugues/camweb/priportadaeleccion.htm


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 17:30)

É verdade não há informações do norte, aqui a temperatura baixou em 30min. cerca de 1ºC neste momento estão 9,2ºC parou de chover mais vem mais festa as nuvens são densas


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 17:31)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Hoje muitos vão passar da categoria de cirrus a stratus e outros vão passar á proxima categoria que eu já não melembro qual é
> 
> Mas continuo a achar que somos poucos participantes tendo em consideração que esta situação meteorologica não acontece todos os dias por isso peço ao visitantes que se inscrevam e assim enviarem-nos informações dos sitios onde moram pleeeeeeeese
> Bem somos poucos mas bons e está a faltar o Minho que a esta hora deve estar numa estrada rodeado de neve


Para mi será um prazer voltar sempre o que farei.
Já agora, chove por cá e dá-me a sensação que vem aí muita água pelas nuvens que vejo


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2006 às 17:34)

Aqui ao pe do Fundão nada de novo!! nem chuva...nem neve..talvez esteja a nevar na serra da estrela, mas nao consigo distinguir se sim se não...

Vamos esperar pela noite para ver o vem ai..ou talvez nao...


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 17:34)

daqui grandes noticias, ja caiu umas pingas de água, e a temperatura desce a olhos vistos. 8,5 graus e tendência a descer.


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 17:37)

Atenção vão ao site da Brisa e podem ver varias camaras das auto estradas portuguesas e clikem abaixo do mapa em Mais informações e escolham A3Porto-Valença ou A4Porto-Amarante e selecionem as camaras que querem ver.
Em algumas já dá pra ver que esta a chover mas noutras até parece que já está a cair alguns flocos   
Podem tambem ver outras auto estradas porque a neve é pra todos  



```
http://www.brisa.pt/Brisa/vPT
```


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 17:43)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Aqui ao pe do Fundão nada de novo!! nem chuva...nem neve..talvez esteja a nevar na serra da estrela, mas nao consigo distinguir se sim se não...
> 
> Vamos esperar pela noite para ver o vem ai..ou talvez nao...



Dj_Alex  parece que existe um membro aí proximo de ti na Covilhã e que se chama Serrano, ele é que nos costuma dar boas noticia da Serra da Estrela mas não o tenho visto por aqui ???
Estive a ver a camara das pistas de ski da serra da estrela e ceu estava carregadissimo provavelmente já estará a nevar a esta hora
Vai nos dando informações daí do Fundão


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2006 às 18:09)

Tou na vertente da serra da gardunha virada para monsanto e para castelo Branco!!

Neste momento esta a começar a chuviscar, ou neviscar..ainda nao consegui perceber...esta a começar a ficar nevoeiro e o ceu esta carregadinho, mas teima em não desabar...  

Lg vou dando mais informaçoes


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 18:15)

Viva!
Voltei da serrra. Às 14:30 iniciei a subida e nesse momento começou a nevar. Nevava a partir dos 600 metros com bastante intensidade.

Aqui vão as fotos:

*A meio da subida:*







*
Após a subida a uma altitude +- 800 metros*






Outra:







*Para quem não conhece a estação meteorológica de IM em Lamas de Mouro:*






*
E estas são todas tiradas no parque de Lamas de Mouro:*











































Enfim, a neve que vêem caiu praticamente toda quando eu cheguei porque na descida havia importantes acumulações em relação a viagem de ida.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 18:19)

Portalegre, com 5,5º .Céu encoberto. Se forem ao www.inm.es, em avisos, os meteorologistas espanhois lançaram um aviso aqui para a vizinha Extremadura, para queda de neve apartir dos 100m e a acumular cerca de 5 cm.

boa sorte....mas definitivamente acho que é desta.


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 18:21)

Que espectáculo fartou-se de nevar para esses lados, tenho de telefonar lá para cima, desconfio k deve estar a nevar na minha terra!


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 18:21)

Grandes noticias, agr é esperar que chegue aki a baixo.


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 18:23)

Na Corunha que tem tª mínimas altas já só estava a 4,2ºC às 17h


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2006 às 18:26)

Céu ameaçador e 3.1 neste momento em Carvalhos City

Parece q 19 anos depois a neve vai finalmente regressar ao Grande Porto


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 18:27)

Na vila de Melgaço estão 3.6ºC e caem alguns chuviscos


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2006 às 18:28)

Pois por aqui parece que já acabou antes de começar. Apenas alguns floquitos durante a tarde.
Agora, 0,5ºC e o céu começa a limpar.

Mais sorte para as outras localidades


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 18:29)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Na vila de Melgaço estão 3.6ºC e caem alguns chuviscos



Olá por aqui estão 5º e aguaceiros


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 18:30)

Grandes fotos Minho, paisagens mesmo invernais! A que altitude está a estação de Lamas de Mouro? Acho que é das estações mais frias de Portugal!

Por cá praticamente não há nada a reportar, céu nublado com abertas e temperatura de -0,7ºC. A ver se começa o jogo SLB - SCP e perdem os dois ao mesmo tempo de preferência para ter uma alegria hoje


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 18:31)

Entramos num regime de aguaceiros, com circulação de NW. Não desesperes...."Ela" vai voltar.


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 18:32)

Aqui 6,5 graus e chuviscos.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 18:35)

http://www.elmundo.es/albumes/2006/01/27/temporal/

Fantástico!!!


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 18:43)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Grandes fotos Minho, paisagens mesmo invernais! A que altitude está a estação de Lamas de Mouro? Acho que é das estações mais frias de Portugal!
> 
> Por cá praticamente não há nada a reportar, céu nublado com abertas e temperatura de -0,7ºC. A ver se começa o jogo SLB - SCP e perdem os dois ao mesmo tempo de preferência para ter uma alegria hoje




Situa-se a +-800 metros e a avaliar pelo Google Earth amda nos 870 metros.
Coloca estas coordenadas no Google Earth na caixa de Search:  
 42° 2'33.34"N  8°11'57.22"W

São as coordenadas o melhor possível da estação. 
A propósito só por curiosidade, perto deste Lugar mais concretamente junto das brandas da Aveleira na última glaciação havia um glaciar a apenas 1000m /1200 metros. Os vestígios desse glaciar são bem evidentes com os calhaus rolados no meio da planicie. Houve uma grande discussão sobre a classificação desse glaciar pois, segundo o que parece, não existiu um único glaciar na Peninsula Ibérica a tão baixa altitude. As investigações apontam que, provelmente, devido a estar resguardado dos ventos atlânticos mas ao mesmo tempo exposto às entradas de Oeste e NW e portanto deviam cair quantidades gigantescas de neve...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 18:48)

Para ja a temp. estabilizou....continua nos 5.8 º., no centro da cidade
Hum....


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 18:53)

Minho foste-te embora mas valeu a pena as fotos  são simplesmente ESPETACULARES    
Eu conheço Lamas do Mouro porque estive lá no verão passado no parque campismo e aconselho vivamente a todos que façam uma visita a esse sitio porque tem paisagens deslumbrantes
Já agora diz-me conseguiste ir ao outra lado da serra?
DEve haver grandes quantidades de neve na zona da vertente do santuario da nossa senhora da peneda? e em Castro Laboreiro?

Agora tenho 8,1 ºc e o ceu está ameaçador mas teima em não chover ao contrario de Lisboa onde já choveu


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 18:55)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Situa-se a +-800 metros e a avaliar pelo Google Earth amda nos 870 metros.
> Coloca estas coordenadas no Google Earth na caixa de Search:
> 42° 2'33.34"N  8°11'57.22"W
> 
> ...



Interessante   Com a precipitação que essa zona tem, provavelmente o verão durante a glaciação não devia ser o bastante quente como para derreter tanta neve acumulada e congelada durante o inverno.

Já neva na Guarda e em Salamanca. Aqui em Bragança fracasso total, a precipitação devia ter passado por cá antes de chegar á Beira Interior e sul de Castela e afinal cairam so meia duzia de flocos contados  :cry:


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2006 às 18:58)

hmm... n é para ser negativista, mas pelo menos na zona onde vivo as nuvens desapareceram completamente, apesar do frio acentuar-se, 2.1 de momento (a tal diferença usual de 3ºC em relação ao Porto)


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 19:10)

Expliquem-me uma coisa: porque é que com previsão de tanta precipitação  ela não cai de uma vez por todas   

Aqui no Pinhal Novo como em outros sitios do pais o ceu parece que está a ficar limpo  
E se repararem no satelite a nebulosidade já está a começar a diminuir no norte  
Alguém me explica??????


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 19:13)

Boas  todos os meteosofredores como eu!   

Pois por aqui com 3ºC e o céu começa agora a carregar-se, mas consultando o radar de Cáceres está tudo a ficar em Espanha e para aqui nada, pelo menos é a tendencia até à última imagem das 18:50.

Edito apenas para dar os meus parabéns ao Minho, que foi o único quer nos alegrou o dia, belas imagens  . Espero que tenhas disfrutados um pouco por todos nós.


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 19:19)

è isso mesmo pela evolução disto dentro de alguma horas podemos dar por concluida esta situação uma vez que não se estão a formar nuvens para portugal e as que existiam estão a deslocar-se pra Espanha


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 19:19)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Minho foste-te embora mas valeu a pena as fotos  são simplesmente ESPETACULARES
> Eu conheço Lamas do Mouro porque estive lá no verão passado no parque campismo e aconselho vivamente a todos que façam uma visita a esse sitio porque tem paisagens deslumbrantes
> Já agora diz-me conseguiste ir ao outra lado da serra?
> DEve haver grandes quantidades de neve na zona da vertente do santuario da nossa senhora da peneda? e em Castro Laboreiro?
> ...


Obrigado pelos agradecimentos de todos.   



Na Peneda não haverá mais porque não é mais alto que Lamas de Mouro. Onde poderia haver muita neve era no planalto de Castro Laboreiro  mas não fui lá porque estava um pouco ameaçador o tempo....


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 19:19)

5,2º


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 19:22)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Interessante   Com a precipitação que essa zona tem, provavelmente o verão durante a glaciação não devia ser o bastante quente como para derreter tanta neve acumulada e congelada durante o inverno.



Exatamente. Imagina quantos metros por inverno não haveriam de cair....


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 19:23)

Digam-me la se esta a nevar ou não no local da câmara instalada na A4 Amarante?

Parece que sim....

http://www.brisa.pt/BRISA/vPT/Viajar+na+Rede/Transito+Online/?tipo=estrada&idae=4


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 19:25)

Segundo I.M, nas imagens de satélite, existe uma grande quantidade de nuvens por cima de Portugal, mas que tem tendencia a descer ao longo do pais. Esperança pessoal.


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 19:26)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> Digam-me la se esta a nevar ou não no local da câmara instalada na A4 Amarante?
> 
> Parece que sim....
> 
> http://www.brisa.pt/BRISA/vPT/Viajar+na+Rede/Transito+Online/?tipo=estrada&idae=4



Não me parece mas como é que ficaste com essa ideia?


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 19:28)

Snow disse:
			
		

> Segundo I.M, nas imagens de satélite, existe uma grande quantidade de nuvens por cima de Portugal, mas que tem tendencia a descer ao longo do pais. Esperança pessoal.


Desculpa mas onde é que ouviste essa informação do I.M.?
no site não vi nada


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 19:28)

Pessoal boas novas. Esta a nevar intensamente em macedo de cavaleiros, a circulação automovel ta parada, com fila de 2 km, ouvi na tsf. Boas noticias.


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 19:37)

Vejam a animação:
http://www.eumetsat.int/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=444&l=en

Cliquem no play. Não vêem toda uma massa nubosa a entrar pelo norte da Galiza??


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 19:38)

Descida brusca de temperatura. 3,7 º Começou a chover.


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2006 às 19:45)

Novidades da gardunha!!

Estava aqui em casa (aproximadamente a 500m) e chatei-me com a falta de neve...meti-me no carro e fui à casa do guarda de alcongosta (serra gadunha) que fica aproxidamente a 1000m de altitude!!
E estava a nevar a partir aproximadamente dos 700/800m com alguma intensidade e já havia alguma (pouca) acumulação de neve nas zonas mais abrigadas, pois esta bastante vento!!

Vamos la ver se a situação se mantem durante a noite...Dúvido que a cota de neve desca muito mais...


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 19:45)

Grande chuvada, muito grande mesmo e levantou-se vento, o céu está branco....


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 19:47)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> Descida brusca de temperatura. 3,7 º Começou a chover.




Sim MeteoPtg, ia mesmo agora perguntar o que se estaria a passar ai, uma vez que se formou ai uma cortina densa de precipitação que se dirige agora para aqui.   

O maior problema que vejo, são os 3,5ºC que estão


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 19:48)

Continua a descer...3,1º Ja me disseram que na serra de S.Mamede (alt.Max. 1025 m) ja neva.


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 19:49)

A noite ainda vai no seu inicio! Ainda não são as 20h e ter uma temperatura de 3,5ºC já é bastante bom! Acho que há boas probabilidades de neve esta noite no alto Alentejo, tal como estava previsto


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 20:05)

Piornos - Torre - Lagoa Comprida
Neve fecha estrada na Serra da Estrela 
28.01.2006 - 19h48   Lusa



A queda de neve obrigou, desde as 18h00, ao encerramento da estrada Piornos - Torre - Lagoa Comprida, na zona mais alta na Serra da Estrela, informou o Centro de Limpeza de Neve, nos Piornos.

Viaturas limpa-neves estão a trabalhar ao longo daquele troço para ajudar a saída dos últimos visitantes que ainda lá se encontram.

A temperatura nos Piornos é de quatro graus negativos e a neve está a cair até aos pontos mais baixos da montanha, até perto da vila de Manteigas e da cidade da Covilhã.


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 20:08)

Começa a cair, sob forma de água   , mas vamos ver. Vou dar uma volta a ver os arredores. temp. nos 4ºC


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 20:26)

Neste momento tenho 6,9 ºc e esteve a chover intensamente durante 15m(finalmente)
2 coisas chamam-me a atenção esta noite: a inexistencia de vento(não sei se isto é bom ou não) e a temperatura de Lisboa que é de 7 ºc(as 19h) que penso ser bastante baixa para esta hora sobretudo porque é a mais baixa de todas as estações dos arredores
Por isso pergunto eu quanto acham que ainda pode descer a temperatura numa noite como esta em que não existe o arrefecimento tipico das noites de ceu limpo?


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 20:29)

Voltei, e nada satisfeito, caíram 3 gotas e a temp está a subir!!  
Neste preciso momento 5,1ºC

Edito para responder ao joaocpais. Não me parece nada bom ter temperaturas tão altas para ver cair neve. Com céus encobertos então a noite tá feita, as gotas que cairem serão como aqui em forma de água!


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 20:33)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Voltei, e nada satizfeito, cairam 3 gotas e a temp está a subir!!
> Neste preciso momento 5,1ºC


 Kimcarvalho se vires o satelite existe uma massa de nuvens enorme na zona entre Portalegre e Elvas por isso deve estar para chover brevemente
Na serra de S. Mamede deve estar a nevar bem

Aqui Volta a chover intensamente com a temp. estavel nos 6,9 ºc


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 20:41)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Kimcarvalho se vires o satelite existe uma massa de nuvens enorme na zona entre Portalegre e Elvas por isso deve estar para chover brevemente
> Na serra de S. Mamede deve estar a nevar bem
> 
> Aqui Volta a chover intensamente com a temp. estavel nos 6,9 ºc



Pois... mas chuva não queria  , queria era a branquinha gelada! Enfim vou papar que se faz tarde e a barriguita não tem culpa das loucuras da cabeça! hehehe


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 20:48)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Pois... mas chuva não queria  , queria era a branquinha gelada! Enfim vou papar que se faz tarde e a barriguita não tem culpa das loucuras da cabeça! hehehe


Talvez neve mais tarde porque ainda estamos no principio da noite mas com essa temp de 5ºc que tens agora é pouco provavel


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 20:55)

Por aqui, continua a chover.Agora com mais intensidade.temp. 3,2 º.


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 20:58)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> Por aqui, continua a chover.Agora com mais intensidade.temp. 3,2 º.



A estação automatica de Portalegre dá 2,9ºC ás 20h! A neve está iminente, é só descer 1ºC!


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 21:06)

Está a chover com intensidade em Queluz e há vento


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 21:09)

Fil disse:
			
		

> A estação automatica de Portalegre dá 2,9ºC ás 20h! A neve está iminente, é só descer 1ºC!



A estação meteorologica de Portalegre fica situada na "Serra de portalegre", já bem fora do centro da  cidade. Vou ficar acordado até tarde, para registar o momento(???). À dois anos e no ano passado, nevou.Coincidentemente foram duas tardes e apenas um aguaceiro.Nem chegou a "colar".Desta vez a situação é bem diferente...pela hora!!!A ver vamos....


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 21:11)

Já está a parar


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 21:15)

Chove copiosamente...e....2,8 º


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 21:22)

Finalmente...."água-neve".....


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 21:26)

Ja neva em Portalegre, mas ainda misturada com chuva.


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 21:26)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> Finalmente...."água-neve".....



Excelente noticia, não tarda passa a neve.


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 21:27)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> Ja neva em Portalegre, mas ainda misturada com chuva.



Parabens!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 21:29)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Parabens!!!



Tou feliz...obrigado...mas não fui eu que a mandei vir.


----------



## LUPER (28 Jan 2006 às 21:34)

Antes de mais parabens para quem tem neve à porta.  

Tenho 4.4c e algumas nuvens aqui pela zona de Aveiro, vamos ver o que isto dá


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 21:45)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Minho foste-te embora mas valeu a pena as fotos  são simplesmente ESPETACULARES
> Eu conheço Lamas do Mouro porque estive lá no verão passado no parque campismo e aconselho vivamente a todos que façam uma visita a esse sitio porque tem paisagens deslumbrantes



Melgaço 2ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Não resisto a colocar mais umas fotos e partilhar convosco.

*joaocpais* a primeira foto, ao fundo à direita, é a entrada para o parque de campismo de Lamas...

























Abraços!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 21:46)

Isso sim...é uma maravilha!!!Parabéns pelo momento e pelas fotos.Fantástico.


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 21:48)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> Tou feliz...obrigado...mas não fui eu que a mandei vir.



Vai dando notícias sempre que possas por favor, que se a coisa valer a pena ainda dou aí um salto, pelo menos para tirar este mau gosto de boca por não ter por aqui quase com toda a certeza.
A temp. aqui já esteve nos 4,5ºC, mas voltou entretanto aos 5,4ºC, alguns chuviscos que já dão para molhar o chão.


----------



## Zoelae (28 Jan 2006 às 21:49)

Parabéns a todos os sortudos, por aqui (Queluz) continua a chover agora com menos intensidade


----------



## Snow (28 Jan 2006 às 21:49)

eu axo que não vou ter sorte, agr parou de chuviscar, mas a temperatura é de 5,5 graus. axo k não vai descer a ponto de nevar.


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 21:51)

Quem tinha esperanças de ver nevar em Lisboa e arredores(como eu) pode começar a cair na realidade que isso já não vai acontecer, se calhar nem nunca mais, a ultima vez que isso aconteceu foi à 52 ANOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A temperatura em vez de descer tem estado a subir      

Agora tenho aqui 8ºc e continua a subir


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 21:52)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Vai dando notícias sempre que possas por favor, que se a coisa valer a pena ainda dou aí um salto, pelo menos para tirar este mau gosto de boca por não ter por aqui quase com toda a certeza.
> A temp. aqui já esteve nos 4,5ºC, mas voltou entretanto aos 5,4ºC, alguns chuviscos que já dão para molhar o chão.



Para já nao vale a pena o esforço...até pq chove menos.Mas como ainda há muita noite pela frente....
3,1º Chuviscos


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 21:54)

Boa noite a todos,

O campeonato continua ao rubro e aqui a chuva tem caido por vezes com alguma intensidade.
8,2ºC a temperatura tem-se mantido desde as 20h00


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2006 às 21:55)

E para a região Norte do país, alguem sabe se as nuvens estão ao caminho?

É que com -0.9 acho que já é suficiente para nevar... o problema é que não vejo nuvens no céu


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Jan 2006 às 21:55)

Minho disse:
			
		

>




Para mim esta está simplesmente linda! Mais uma vez parabéns por estas belas imagens que tanto adoramos os amantes da neve e do frio severo!


----------



## joaocpais (28 Jan 2006 às 21:57)

Parabens  a toda a malta que tem neve em particular ao pessoal de Portalegre ,talvez amanha dê lá um saltinho para curar os amargos de boca

A emissão termina aqui do Pinhal Novo e uma boa noite branca a todos


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 22:08)

Ao fim de duas horas ininterruptas de chuva e ameaços de neve....por fim (para ja????) tudo mais calmo. A temperatura de certeza vai começar a baixar, mais!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 22:14)

Não me digam...que está tudo a ouvir o Sr.Koeman?


----------



## Santos (28 Jan 2006 às 22:19)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> Não me digam...que está tudo a ouvir o Sr.Koeman?


Olá, por aqui chove bastante e até troveja ainda com muito vento, a temp esta nos 4 graus


----------



## Angelstorm (28 Jan 2006 às 22:28)

Boas
Aqui pela cidade do Entroncamento, já esteve a chover bastante, mas já à um bom bocado que parou.
As perspectivas de queda de neve afinal já não são as melhores aparentemente.  
Alguém me pode dizer as previsões actuais?


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2006 às 22:31)

boas!!

Aqui na gardunha foi-se a neve (nem 1cm chegou a acumular)...foi-se a chuva...e esta um lindo ceu estrelado!!

A temperatura esta nos 1,5ºC e continua a baixar...
Penso que acabou a festa


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 22:34)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> boas!!
> 
> Aqui na gardunha foi-se a neve (nem 1cm chegou a acumular)...foi-se a chuva...e esta um lindo ceu estrelado!!
> 
> ...



Nem penses nisso...o melhor ainda está para vir!!!


----------



## LUPER (28 Jan 2006 às 22:36)

A festa para o norte e centro é esta madrugada e manhã, não vale apena desanimar, pois sempre esteve previsto ser no dia de domingo.

Vamos ver como é que a brisa vai lidar com a neve nas principais autoestradas


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 22:37)

Aqui para Lisboa acho que já não há possibilidade de queda de neve, talvez dentro de 5 a 10 anos isso poderá acontecer    
A temperatura mantem-se nos 8ºC desde que começou a chover
Abraços


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 22:42)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Aqui para Lisboa acho que já não há possibilidade de queda de neve, talvez dentro de 5 a 10 anos isso poderá acontecer
> A temperatura mantem-se nos 8ºC desde que começou a chover
> Abraços



Isto é como os sismos quanto mais tempo passa a probabilidade de acontecer aumenta. A última vez que Portugal viu neve em condições de Norte a Sul foi em 1987. Vai fazer 20 anos. O GranNevada tinha uma compilação dos principais nevões do séc. XX e, se não me engano, nunca houve um periodo tão largo sem nevões...  Se isto nos consola....


----------



## LUPER (28 Jan 2006 às 22:46)

Ja vou com 3.7, o ritmo de descida é muito bom......vai ser bonito  
Acredito no caos ao amanhecer


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 22:49)

1/4 de hora a temperatura desceu 1ºC parou de chover e agora temos 7,7ºC


----------



## dj_alex (28 Jan 2006 às 22:52)

Hummm...eu já não digo...o melhor é esperar para ver...   

Ate amanha pessoal!!!


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 22:52)

Já viram a temperatura que está em Leão? -11ºC às 22!


----------



## LUPER (28 Jan 2006 às 22:53)

3.2 bem isto promete aqui para a zona interior de aveiro


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 22:55)

Cá por estas bandas, isto nem ata nem desata....3,1º.


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2006 às 22:56)

Mas alguém sab se pelas previsões de satélite está previstta precipitação para o norte e centro de portugal esta madrugada?

É que sem precipitação népia, o frio que está n serve de nada


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 22:56)

Até parece que Portugal não pertence á Europa, nunca acontece nada, até neva em Atenas, Roma,etc. aqui na nossa vizinha Espanha farta-se de nevar todo o inverno e nós a alguns Kms nada de nada.Desculpem o desabafo...


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 22:57)

Neva em Santiago!!   

http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/priportadaeleccion.htm 


Escolham Santiago a praça do Obradoiro vê-se perfeitamente a neve a cair!


----------



## LUPER (28 Jan 2006 às 22:59)

Minho essas sao as lindas que nos vão pintar de branco de norte a sul

Vejam este link e diga-me alguma coisa do que ai vem  

http://www.chmi.cz/meteo/sat/SDUS/i...cet=29&rep_index=0&add_index=6&obnov_index=48


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 23:00)

Espectacular....


----------



## LUPER (28 Jan 2006 às 23:03)

Elas ja descarregam bem em santiago............, vai ser porreiro isto


----------



## João (28 Jan 2006 às 23:06)

Por Montemor já esteve a chover e bem com 4 graus!
Agora parou mas o céu continua completamente carregado de nuvens!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 23:08)

http://www.fundaciongsr.es/webcam/frames.htm

Salamanca


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 23:11)

Pelas imagens de satélite , parece que essa nubosidade na Galiza dirige-se directamente para o alto Minho. A noite ainda não acabou


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2006 às 23:14)

Rezemos para que o núcleo depressionário não se desloque para Oeste e inicie já a descida de Norte a Sul senão a precipitação vai toda para o mar. Era neve para todos...


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2006 às 23:16)

E depois do Alto Minho... o Porto   

Os -1.7 actuais chegam e sobram para uma boa nevada, só precisamos agora de nuvens


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 23:19)

O euroweather.net apresentou agora queda de neve para Lisboa ás 9h da manha de 2ªfeira com 0 graus


----------



## LUPER (28 Jan 2006 às 23:43)

Então pessoal tá tudo a desistir? Vamos lá agora que a festa tá no periodo de aquecimento  

2.5 e lá continua a descida


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2006 às 23:46)

-3,4ºC aqui, céu com nuvens dispersas que não deixam descer a temperatura.

Se essa precipitação descer até ao Minho, será em forma de neve a partir de uns 100m


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 23:48)

Não sei o que pensar a esta hora j´esperava uma temperatura mais baixa em comparação com as vossa.
7,4ºC  vento moderado   nuvens dispersa   1011mb tendência para descer


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (28 Jan 2006 às 23:50)

*frio..*

ola a todos os participantes deste forum!
aqui por Almada, ja choveu mas so da para molhar as ruas...
pensei q podesse haver um milagre...e caisse uns pastitos...lol
e sempre a mesma coisa....fogo de vista!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Jan 2006 às 23:50)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Então pessoal tá tudo a desistir? Vamos lá agora que a festa tá no periodo de aquecimento
> 
> 2.5 e lá continua a descida



Desistir nunca. Uma noite como a de hoje (valos lá a ver!!!)não existem sempre.

Temp. baixou um pouco na ultima hora.De 3,1º para 2,2 º

Boa sorte.


----------



## LUPER (28 Jan 2006 às 23:52)

Atenção pq na minha zona a -5 com a -32 estão a caminho e isso nas minhas contas significa a cota 65 que é a minha  

O ar está tão frio que isto vai descambar, apenas falta as nuvens comecarem a descarga.

Há atenção o proximo fds parece que quer ser pior  , mas ainda falta muita coisa, ainda só parece, ai meu deus


----------



## Pedro Canelas (28 Jan 2006 às 23:54)

O que queres dizer co cota 65 que é a tua?


----------



## LUPER (28 Jan 2006 às 23:55)

é a cota da minha terra


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (28 Jan 2006 às 23:55)

ola luper!

sou novo por aqui...mas vejo-te cheio de entusiasmo...lol
teclas de q zona?
adorava ver nevar... nunca vi!
sera q amanhã vai nevar no norte pelo menos?


----------



## LUPER (28 Jan 2006 às 23:59)

Oliveira do Bairro perto de Aveiro

A temp não para de descer e as nuvens descem a galicia a toda a força, com uma giro ciclonico pelo mar,


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2006 às 00:26)

De facto se virmos neste site http://www.chmi.cz/meteo/sat/SDUS/, parece que as nuvens vão a descer em direcção ao norte de Portugal. No entanto parecem-me ser um pouco dispersas e só na metade litoral...

Vamos ver se elas n se enganam no caminho.

Entretanto por cá -2,4   

N me lembro de noite tão fria nesta região


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 00:50)

Aqui tenho -4,1ºC e céu completamente estrelado. A ver se o Minho nos trás boas noticias de Melgaço


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2006 às 00:55)

Pois. Não trago notícias...     Precipitação 0 (zero!).....
Temperatura 1.0ºC

Aproveito para salientar que as temperaturas que eu indico de Melgaço são tiradas de um sensor que tenho na varanda do meu quarto. Sem vento normalmente a temperatura é inferior 2ºC ao que indica o sensor.


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2006 às 00:56)

Aqui 3,9ºC  , mesmo assim lá coeçou enfim a descer. Céu carregado com nuvens baixas. O vento sopra constante de noroeste.

Vamos ver, mas dúvido que aqui solidifique alguma coisa!


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 01:18)

O radar galego do INM espanhol é interessante







Mas isso ainda poderia demorar um pouco a chegar até Portugal


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2006 às 01:23)

Fil disse:
			
		

> O radar galego do INM espanhol é interessante
> 
> 
> 
> Mas isso ainda poderia demorar um pouco a chegar até Portugal



Achas que vai flectir para SW a precipitação?


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 01:27)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Achas que vai flectir para SW a precipitação?



Pela animação do satélite, parece que vai tudo para o mar, talvez afectando o litoral


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2006 às 01:32)

Bem pessoal, para noitada bastou a de ontem, aqui me voy a la camita com 3,7ºC e céu encoberto, com um vento bem desagradável. Bons e brancos sonhos.
Quem nos dera amanhã poder-mos acordar como o Minho hoje!


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 01:45)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Bem pessoal, para noitada bastou a de ontem, aqui me voy a la camita com 3,7ºC e céu encoberto, com um vento bem desagradável. Bons e brancos sonhos.
> Quem nos dera amanhã poder-mos acordar como o Minho hoje!



Sabe-se lá se tens uma surpresa ao acordar, o bom desta ciência é ser tão imprevisivel!   

Aqui a temperatura continua a descer, agora tenho -4,7ºC a ver se fico com uma minima inferior á de ontem. Também já me vou para a cama para amanhã acordar novamente cedinho


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2006 às 02:34)

Já estava em processo de ir para a cama mas detive-me quando olhei para o céu. Está completamente coberto por nuvens, o que indica que a qualquer momento estará a neve para cair   

A temperatura subiu um poquinho mas parece-me que com -0.8 ainda é viável que neve  

edit: -0.7 agora, reparei ainda q começou a levantar um ventinho, que é relativamente fraco, mas que contrasta com o ar absolutamente parado do dia de hoje. Será um sinal?


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 05:54)

Bom Dia, tenho 1.2 e o ceu coberto de nuvens. Teoricamente devera começar a never agora pelas 06.00, pelo menos acordei para isto


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 06:13)

Não sei como está a situação, acordei agora  mas aqui começou a nevar com -3ºC e até já começa a branquear nos carros


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 06:17)

Boas Dan, por aqui isto está pronto a estalar, a minha estação fica na varanda de um edificio e marca 1.2, portanto a qualquer momento podera começar a cair, uma vez que o inicio é sempre acompanhado com uma baixa da temperatura. Penso que o norte de portugal deve estar todo assim pois as temp estão no ponto rebuçado


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 06:25)

Aqui está a nevar fraco mas tudo o que cai fica  , também com -3. Os carros ainda estão mais brancos da geada do que da neve que vai caindo


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 06:31)

Quebra na pressao para 1008 e os indicadores das 2 estações a mostrarem chuva, e um deles para mostrar precipitação é porque vai cair bem, já o conheço


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 06:38)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Quebra na pressao para 1008 e os indicadores das 2 estações a mostrarem chuva, e um deles para mostrar precipitação é porque vai cair bem, já o conheço


Eu acho que vais ter sorte. Provavelmente até com mais neve que aqui


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 06:41)

Eu tb acho, gostava de saber o que se passa no porto e noutras zonas, onde penso estar a nevar, sabes alguma coisa?


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 06:56)

Não sei nada também.


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 06:59)

Não entendo tá a faltar a precipitação, mas as imagens de satelite mostram muitas nuvens, não percebo. Em leiria deve ter nevado


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 07:07)

Esta espera é agoniante


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 07:14)

Aqui vão caindo uns flocos, mas pouco.


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2006 às 07:44)

Bons dias por aqui nada fiasco total!    
Temp. 0,7ºC, céu parcialmente coberto, mas o Sol está a nascer e a temp. vai subir de certeza. Os espanhóis é que levaram tudo, está a nevar até em Córdoba! Enfim sempre foi um fim de semana menos aborrecido


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 08:18)

Bom dia todos!!!

Nada de nada, é só o que tenho para dizer.

Acordamos com 0,7 º e céu encoberto.Acho que já não é desta.

Abraços.


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 08:22)

Bom dia! Eu acordei com alguns flocos no chão mas já não vi cair nada. A temperatura é de -2,8ºC e o céu está encoberto. Parece que afinal este episódio deixou bem menos do que se esperava, faltou precipitação   

Melhores dias virão em Fevereiro


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 08:23)

E a depressão já se encontra no mar...ao largo da Galiza. Assim não vale.Mas porquê? Porquê? É injunto.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 08:32)

Como se inserem imagens no forum?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 08:45)

www.inm.es

Predicciones provinciales para Hoy 

  Provincia:    CÁCERES 
Elaborado el:  29 de enero de 2006 a las 06:00 (hora local) 
Validez:  Domingo día 29 de 06 a 24 (hora local) 


  PREDICCIÓN 
MUY NUBOSO CON PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES A MODERADAS, QUE PUEDEN IR ACOMPANADAS DE TORMENTAS Y GRANIZO, Y QUE SERAN DE NIEVE A CUALQUIER COTA, CON APERTURA DE CLAROS AL FINAL. TEMPERATURAS EN LIGERO A MODERADO DESCENSO. HELADAS DEBILES. VIENTOS FLOJOS A MODERADOS DE COMPONENTE ESTE.


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 08:46)

As previsões apontavam para que a maior parte da precipitação ficasse por Portugal mas afinal os espanhois levaram quase tudo     
Enfim, um dia há-de ser o nosso de preferência ainda nesta década!   



			
				MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> Como se inserem imagens no forum?



Fazes upload da imagem para o site imageshack e copias para aqui a caixa onde diz _Hotlink for forums (1)_.

Por cá caiem flocos muito finos que andam dum lado pro outro. A temperatura está em -2,6ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 08:53)




----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 08:57)

Aqui 2.2 e neve nada, nem neve nem chuva


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 09:04)

Não entendo como não cai nem chuva, sinceramente não entendo, chama-se a isto morrer ne praia, temos nuvens depressão frio e nada 

ela tem de cair nem que seja água bolas, ou isto tá tudo errado


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 09:09)

Tavez caia nas próximas horas a julgar pela imagem do MeteoPtg. Pela animação parece que aquela massa de nuvens está a entrar pela região oeste, resta saber se trás precipitação consigo ou não. Agora é que o radar do I.M. dava jeito


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 09:11)

Eu tenho o ceu coberto de umas nuvens lindas, eu não entendo, o satelite mostra isso, os olhos veem isto, ainda não perdi a esperança total mas ja vou em 2.4 vai ser muito dificil


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 09:23)

Observem a vertente leste (mediterranica) da Peninsula, cheia de neve!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 09:25)

[img=http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/5596/image15hl.jpg]



Observem a vertente leste (mediterranica) da Peninsula, cheia de neve!!!


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 09:25)

Bela imagem   

Nessa zona nevou muito, além de esta noite ter tido minimas baixissimas, por exemplo Albacete teve uma minima de -16,5ºC devido á neve no solo


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 09:30)

é impressionante nem chev nem neva nem caia aguaneve, nada de nada nuvens apenas e frio 2.6


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 09:40)

Esta última imagem da-me esperança...ainda!!!


----------



## Angelstorm (29 Jan 2006 às 09:42)

Viva, bom dia
No Entroncamento onde moro, e em Tomar, começou à pouco a nevar. Ainda não há neve acumulada, mas está a nevar com alguma intensidade.
Viva...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 09:47)

Angelstorm disse:
			
		

> Viva, bom dia
> No Entroncamento onde moro, e em Tomar, começou à pouco a nevar. Ainda não há neve acumulada, mas está a nevar com alguma intensidade.
> Viva...



Parabéns!!! Se poderes manda fotos.


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 09:56)

Parabens muita sorte mesmo, parece que a precipitação ficou-se pelo sul do Mondego


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 10:02)

Também está a entrar precipitação pelo Alentejo e zona de Lisboa!

Aqui continuam a cair os flocos mais pequenos que já vi em toda a minha vida


----------



## RSilva_TN (29 Jan 2006 às 10:07)

Bom dia a todos,

   Aqui em Torres Novas também começou a nevar com alguma intensidade à 10, 15m, mas ainda não acumula.
   Nunca tinha visto nevar assim aqui! É um espectáculo lindo, sem dúvida!  
   Neste momento 2.8º e continua a nevar.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 10:08)

Na Antena 1 acabaram de informar que neva desde as 8 na Figueira da Foz.Incrivel!!!


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 10:10)

Portanto cota 0 lol eu sabia, apenas não fui contemplado com a precipitação, que pena


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 10:10)

RSilva_TN disse:
			
		

> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> Aqui em Torres Novas também começou a nevar com alguma intensidade à 10, 15m, mas ainda não acumula.
> Nunca tinha visto nevar assim aqui! É um espectáculo lindo, sem dúvida!
> Neste momento 2.8º e continua a nevar.



Boa noticia, precipitação em forma de neve com 2,8ºC! É normal que custe a acumular mas em principio a temperatura deveria descer um pouco.


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 10:11)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> Na Antena 1 acabaram de informar que neva desde as 8 na Figueira da Foz.Incrivel!!!


----------



## Angelstorm (29 Jan 2006 às 10:13)

<a href="http://img96.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc011698od.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/9473/dsc011698od.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 10:13)

Ja sabem uma -31 com uma -5 dá neve na nossa costa, desde chova claro


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 10:19)

Bom dia todos,

Aqui em Carnaxide chove com alguma intensidade e a temperatura depois de ter chegado aos 7ºC caiu de repente e está agora nos 5,8ºC.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 10:21)

Se é verdade que neva na Figueira que está á beira mar também poderá nevar aqui em Lisboa


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 10:24)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Se é verdade que neva na Figueira que está á beira mar também poderá nevar aqui em Lisboa



Talvez, mas para isso ainda tem que descer uns 3ºC, tendo em conta o horário não me parece que isso vá acontecer


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 10:25)

Pra minha zona foi um fiasco, tinhamos tudo menos a precipitação


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 10:26)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Se é verdade que neva na Figueira que está á beira mar também poderá nevar aqui em Lisboa



Estejam atentos as noticias das 11h.

http://www.antena1.pt/index.php?article=27&visual=1


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 10:27)

Soube agora que também está a nevar em Leiria. Aliás, se está a nevar na Figueira, deve estar a nevar em qualquer localidade da Beira Litoral!


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 10:28)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Pra minha zona foi um fiasco, tinhamos tudo menos a precipitação



Pois, uma vez calha a uns e outras vezes calha a outros. Aqui também falta precipitação (de jeito)


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 10:30)

Estou curioso se está neste momento a nevar na serra de sintra, daqui não dá para ver está coberta de nuvens


----------



## Snow (29 Jan 2006 às 10:32)

boa dia a todos. Aqui a neve chegou mas muito fraquinha, misturada com agua. mas tou com 160 metros de altitude. Agora com o aumentar da temperatura, vai deixar de se ver farapos.


----------



## shivan (29 Jan 2006 às 10:34)

*Neva com intensidade moderada em Leiria*

Em Leiria neva com alguma intensidade desde as 9h30 da manhã. Em alguns telhados já existe alguma acumulação de neve. Em Sintra, segundo o que me disseram não neva.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 10:35)

http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/

apenas 2º em Abrantes


----------



## Snow (29 Jan 2006 às 10:49)

como esta a situação no resto do pais?


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 10:50)

Snow disse:
			
		

> como esta a situação no resto do pais?



Acho que neva em toda a Beira Litoral   

Uma pena o horário, já são quase as 12h


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 10:54)

Eu tb sou da Beira litoral e não neva nem nevou cá   

Que pena, mas atenção ao proximo fds lol   

Como se costuma dizer à mais maré que marinheiros, e podemos ir habituando a estas coisas da neve, pois irá fazer parte do nosso quotidiano, que digam os da Europa Central e do Sul


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2006 às 11:06)

Boas...

Estou a ouvir as noticias da antena 1 !! 
A1 cortada entre torres novas e leiria  

Vamos a ver como a brisa lida com a situação...

Aqui na gardunha nada de novo..as 8h estava o ceu limpo mas agora estao com nuvens media/altas..antes de almoço vou subir ao alto da serra para ver como esta a situação...

Abraço


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 11:07)

ai cortada devido a neve

Vejam sicnoticias

http://www.brisa.pt/BRISA/vPT/Viajar+na+Rede/Transito+Online/?tipo=estrada&idae=1


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 11:11)

É fantastico a A1 cortada pela neve    
Só falta saber se logo cairá algos flocos mais para sul aqui em Lisboa


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 11:12)

Afinal a Brisa sempre teve trabalho  , pena é não ter sido no nó de Aveiro hehehe

Fica pra próxima,  o resto do dia vai ser bonito. Aconselho a Brisa a alugar umas rectros ali pros lados do alentejo e algarve, vão dar jeito


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 11:13)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> ai cortada devido a neve
> 
> Vejam sicnoticias
> 
> http://www.brisa.pt/BRISA/vPT/Viajar+na+Rede/Transito+Online/?tipo=estrada&idae=1



Espectacular a câmara de Torres Novas/Fátima!







No entanto, uma tristeza que se corte uma auto-estrada por tão pouca neve   

Na TSF disseram que também nevava em Évora!


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (29 Jan 2006 às 11:17)

*lindo*

fiquei a olhar para a imagem da neve na A1... houve quem previa esta situaçao...e acertou! parabens!
so e pena n cair aqui nas serras na zona de Lisboa  
aqui em Almada chove sem parar a uma hora...


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 11:19)

Tenho pena mas não consigo ver as cams da brisa alguem sabe sem tem de ter software especial?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 11:20)

Èvora

Temperaturas negativas, neve e ventos fortes
A1 encerrada por causa da neve entre o nó de Santarém e o nó de Leiria 
29.01.2006 - 11h12   PUBLICO.PT



O frio e a queda de neve originaram hoje o encerramento da A1 entre o nó de Santarém e o nó de Leiria. A neve caiu ainda em outros pontos do país, nomeadamente em Évora, Torres Novas, Condeixa, Figueira da Foz, Pombal e Leiria.

A Brigada de Trânsito da GNR está a aconselhar os condutores a optarem pela A8 ou pelo IC2, como alternativa à A1.


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 11:25)

Olha Bruno vai dar pra todos até para os de Lisboa, arredores claro vais ver, tá escrito nas cartas de Tarot,   

Agora a sério o Alentejo vai ficar coberto e vão cortar a A2 numa grande extensão, tenho pena de no nosso país não existir um instituto de Meteorologia capaz de prever uma situação tão simples. É preverivel prevenir e dizer que pode cair neve em todo o pais à cota 0 e não andar a inventar cotas como eles o fazem, enfim toda a Beira Litoral deve estar num caos, e ainda por cima a neve só vai desaparecer amanhã, enfim bacoradas de um país de amadores em algumas coisas, mas profissionais a receber. A brisa que vá aos leilões da alemanha comprar limpa neves   que pra semana pode repetir, e digo pode com uma probabilidade razoavel de 15 a 20%


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2006 às 11:27)

Parabens a todos os do Centro e Sul. Não devo estar tão contente como vocês mas acreditem que estou muito contente! Já mereciam ver neve em condições!

O nó da Fátima:


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2006 às 11:29)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Olha Bruno vai dar pra todos até para os de Lisboa, arredores claro vais ver, tá escrito nas cartas de Tarot,
> 
> Agora a sério o Alentejo vai ficar coberto e vão cortar a A2 numa grande extensão, tenho pena de no nosso país não existir um instituto de Meteorologia capaz de prever uma situação tão simples. É preverivel prevenir e dizer que pode cair neve em todo o pais à cota 0 e não andar a inventar cotas como eles o fazem, enfim toda a Beira Litoral deve estar num caos, e ainda por cima a neve só vai desaparecer amanhã, enfim bacoradas de um país de amadores em algumas coisas, mas profissionais a receber. A brisa que vá aos leilões da alemanha comprar limpa neves   que pra semana pode repetir, e digo pode com uma probabilidade razoavel de 15 a 20%



Lupper e é que continuam a dar-lhe com a cota dos 600metros!!!


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (29 Jan 2006 às 11:31)

*era giro luper!*

ser  a q se vai ver em LISBOA? duvido... chega tudo derretido ca... a q horas caiu a neve na FIGUEIRA DA FOZ?
o I.M. preve a subida das cotas ao final da manha .a depressao localiza-se onde neste momento?
abraço da cidade do cristo rei!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 11:35)




----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2006 às 11:39)

Pronto... mais 20 anos p ver neve no Porto   

E a esta hora com 4ºC aposto q se viesse um nevaozinho ele colava, se calhar até para o dia todo. 10 horas seguidas com nuvens e nem uma gotinha caiu do céu   

Vou rezar para que esses rumores do próximo fim de semana se confirmem


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 11:41)

Eles no INM andam doidos de certeza ou cegos.....
Epá isto estava na cara, apenas a precipitação é poderia aparecer ou não a norte, mas no centro e sul era certo e em quantidades apreciaveis. Vamos a ver se aprendem com os erros. Assim eu tb faço previsões é facil, quando eu avisei que a cota 0 eraq muito possivel é pq os dados que se dispõe na internet são suficientes para isso, eles têm os mesmo e mais ainda, para além disso são profissionais tinha aobrigação de prever isto. Esta frente fria anda a marianar deste o dia 16 de Janeiro, vejam só e não conseguem prever um acontecimento extremo. Conseguem sim prever que faz sol com ceu nublado e que chove, mas isso até aquele galo que muda de cor consegue


----------



## Snow (29 Jan 2006 às 11:49)

e o que dão as previsões para a próxima noite? alguém sabe?


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 11:49)

Sim é impressionante a incompetencia do I.M. nestas situações, parece que só são bons no verão! Na TSF um reporter a perguntar a um meteorologista se pode continuar a nevar em locais pouco habituais ele responde que sim, que pode continuar a nevar sobre os 600/800m    

Aqui tenho 0,6ºC com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2006 às 11:50)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Na TSF um reporter a perguntar a um meteorologista se pode continuar a nevar em locais pouco habituais ele responde que sim, que pode continuar a nevar sobre os 600/800m



 

Essa até melhorou o meu estado de disposição


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2006 às 11:52)

camâra na A6 nó de Évora:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 11:57)

tb neve na fronteira do caia...aqui a 50 Km


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 11:58)

Estamos a lidar com incompetentes, nem na hora do reconhecimento do erro admitem, enfim.

A nossa sorte é não existir tipo 20 ou 30 mm para cair, ai não sei como iria ser a situação, enfim. Peço aos responsáveis por este país que ponham os olhos em certas situações, nomeadamente na aréa da meteorologia. Enfim o Zolae sabe bem a minha opnião sobre o nosso clima e a sua mudança. O post da mini idade do gelo aflora ligeiramente essa minha ideia, que não passa de uma ideia, que deveria ser estudada por quem é profissional disto, e a minha formação é de engenharia, não de meteorologia, apenas sou um amante do frio, da neve e da previsão


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (29 Jan 2006 às 12:02)

ola minho!
aqui em lisboa o ceu esta muito carregado, tem chovido bons periodos mas n acredito de vir a nevar uma amostra sequer.n sou experiente, apenas um apaixonado por metereologia...  
sera q ha hipoteses de ver um feito desses?  
as nuvens hoje estao a deslocar-se quase de w>L


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2006 às 12:04)

Boas pessoal

Neva em Ponte de Sor (tenho lá família telefonaram-me agora) já acumula nos carros. Aqui na ciade nada até agora, temp 2ºC.

Neva~em qual caia? aqui a fronteira de Elvas? a sério???  

O céu tá cheio de nuvens (de neve) ao longe nas serras espanholas vejo cortinas de neve, será que aqui cai alguma coisa? sabem como são estes aguaceiros! ás vezes passam ao lado e népias!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 12:05)

os dados do nosso INM estão desactualizadissimos....registos das 10h.


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 12:05)

Isto está muito interessante  
Eu tinha brincado, na quinta-feira, com a hipótese de a A1 ficar cortada na área de Fátima é lá está... . Porque é a área com cotas mais elevadas na A1.


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 12:06)

Até na Nazaré tá a nevar e já são as 12h!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 12:08)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Boas pessoal
> 
> Neva em Ponte de Sor (tenho lá família telefonaram-me agora) já acumula nos carros. Aqui na ciade nada até agora, temp 2ºC.
> 
> ...




vai ao site http://www.brisa.pt/Brisa/vPT/Viajar+na+Rede/Transito+Online/?tipo=estrada&idae=6

caia fronteira


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 12:09)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Boas pessoal
> 
> Neva em Ponte de Sor (tenho lá família telefonaram-me agora) já acumula nos carros. Aqui na ciade nada até agora, temp 2ºC.
> 
> ...




vai a camara de "Elvas Oeste e ves neve a cair"


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 12:18)

Já acumula na estrada


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2006 às 12:22)

Não é por nada MeteoPt, mas o que tu vês é sujidade nas lentes   
Já estive a comparar várias imagens e os flocos não se mexem hehehe, é falta de limpeza dos homens!!   
Mas acho que vou até Estremoz a ver o que se passa por lá!


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 12:23)

Acordei agora! Aqui está a trovejar, em Queluz.
Alguém me faz o ponto da situação.

Alguém me diz se nevou na Serrra de Sintra, o meu termometro marca 7º incrivel  


Traveja muito


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (29 Jan 2006 às 12:27)

a neve em mtos sitios zolae..ate em evora ,figueira da foz,fatima...etc...
aqui em almada ja troveja tb
era bom ver uns floquitos...


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 12:27)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Acordei agora! Aqui está a trovejar, em Queluz.
> Alguém me faz o ponto da situação.
> 
> Alguém me diz se nevou na Serrra de Sintra, o meu termometro marca 7º incrivel
> ...



Neve na Beira Litoral ao nivel do mar e parte do Alentejo   

Foto do Entroncamento por T0utatis gamada de outro forum


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 12:31)

Torres Novas


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2006 às 12:37)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Torres Novas


Fil,  onde estás a conseguir essas fotos??


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (29 Jan 2006 às 12:39)

isto ta estranho...ouviu-se uns trovoes e o vento agora esta de sul...e voltou a chover umas bategas pesadas...aqui por ALMADA... keria ver tanto neve a cair...


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 12:40)

Évora





@Minho, é de pessoal que vai tirando fotos e vai metendo no IRC


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 12:40)

Fotos espectaculares!


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 12:47)

Ninguém tem noticias da serra de Sintra?


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2006 às 12:48)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Acordei agora! Aqui está a trovejar, em Queluz.
> Alguém me faz o ponto da situação.
> 
> Alguém me diz se nevou na Serrra de Sintra, o meu termometro marca 7º incrivel
> ...



Depois de ouvir os relatos que chegam da Figueira da Foz, acho praticamente impossível que não tenha nevado na Serra de Sintra


----------



## joaocpais (29 Jan 2006 às 12:49)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Isto está muito interessante
> Eu tinha brincado, na quinta-feira, com a hipótese de a A1 ficar cortada na área de Fátima é lá está... . Porque é a área com cotas mais elevadas na A1.



è verdade dan tu tinhas previsto que a A1 ia ficar cortada e acertaste   
e eu disse que a 2 circular ia ficar cortada mas não acertei, mas tambem tens que admitir que a minha previsão era mais arriscada   

Parabens a todos os que viram neve, voces já mereciam  
Aqui no Pinhal Novo estão agora 6,8 ºc e chove torrencialmente mas está a nevar a apenas 20 km daqui na marateca e eu vou sair agora e logo vos conto.
Na arrabida não nevou pois já ´lá estive hoje 
É uma hironia da vida nevou na planicie mas não na montanha
Abraços a todos


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 12:52)

Daqui a nada começam as noticias das 13h, isto vai ser noticia de abertura, vou ver


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (29 Jan 2006 às 12:52)

fortes trovoadas e chuva intensa zona de almada as 12h50 zona ALMADA esta a cair gelo  quase derretido


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 12:53)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> è verdade dan tu tinhas previsto que a A1 ia ficar cortada e acertaste
> e eu disse que a 2 circular ia ficar cortada mas não acertei, mas tambem tens que admitir que a minha previsão era mais arriscada
> 
> Parabens a todos os que viram neve, voces já mereciam
> ...



Sim, a minha previsão era bem mais fácil  , aquele sector da A1 já fica a mais de 400m.


----------



## Ledo (29 Jan 2006 às 12:54)

Podem ver mais algumas fotos aqui neste http://www.techzonept.com/showthread.php?t=82772 onde se está também a discutir esta ocorrência fantástica!

Edição: Desculpem não me lembrei que quem não está registado não tem acesso.


----------



## Snow (29 Jan 2006 às 12:56)

e para mais logo prespectiva-se precipitação ou nem por isso. a pressão aqui ta a descer muito e o vento mudou para SE.


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2006 às 13:00)

Snow disse:
			
		

> e para mais logo prespectiva-se precipitação ou nem por isso. a pressão aqui ta a descer muito e o vento mudou para SE.



Está a descer porque o núcleo depressionário situa-se sobre a região de Lisboa mas o giro ciclónico da banda nubosa associada está a caminhar no sentido W-E


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 13:21)

Minho diz-me se existem algumas esperança para Lisboa e arredores


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 13:22)

Alguém sabe se nevou na Serra de Sintra?


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 13:23)

Da minha janela vejo a serra e dá-me a sensação que tem nada...


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 13:24)

Estive a ver nas noticias e continua a nevar em força mesmo nas horas centrais do dia!


----------



## shivan (29 Jan 2006 às 13:25)

Já neva em Aveiras de Cima


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 13:28)

Temp. baixou muito em Portalegre na ultima...hora. A Serra da S. mamede que fica a E da cidade acho que vai impedir que neve ca em baixo.


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 13:48)

Aqui em Queluz está a escurecer novamente, será desta.
Parece que aquelas nuvens de neve que se viam na televisão estão a chegar cá!!


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 13:49)

Mais uma de Évora





Lá a temperatura ás 12h é somente de 0,3ºC   

Também está a nevar em Montalegre e não sei bem de onde vem a precipitação


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 13:50)

Esclareçam-me se em Vila franca está a nevar?
http://www.brisa.pt/Brisa/vPT/Viajar+na+Rede/Transito+Online/?tipo=estrada&idae=1

Vê-se qqr coisa no satélite para o lado de Móntalegre, será k aquelas nuvens k estão a leste se estão a deslocar para o norte de Portugal?, eu acho k sim!


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 13:54)

Em vila Franca só pode ser neve!!!

A neve já está a norte de LLISBOAAAAAA

vejam as webcams da brisa


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 13:55)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Esclareçam-me se em Vila franca está a nevar?
> http://www.brisa.pt/Brisa/vPT/Viajar+na+Rede/Transito+Online/?tipo=estrada&idae=1



Não tenho bem a certeza mas parece-me neve, especialmente na câmara II!


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 13:57)

Rapara na III, tem neve acumulada, tinha me enganado´é a de Aveiras de cima


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 14:04)

Aquilo em Vilar Franca é mesmo neve, o k significa k está muito perto de Lisboa


Os telhados já estão brancos


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 14:06)

Sim, acabei de ouvir na TSF que neva ou nevou em Alhandra, uma localidade próxima a Vila Franca de Xira.


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 14:09)

O meu irmão informou-me agora mesmo, Está a nevar no km 19 da A1


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 14:12)

É sem duvida neve, na câmara I dá para ver os flocos a cairem






Em quanto estão os termometros por Lisboa?


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 14:14)

amigos, parece que está a chegar aqui a Lisboa a temperatura caiu para os 4,4ºC o vento começou a suprar mais forte


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 14:22)

atenção está agora a 3,7ºC vento forte


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 14:23)

Então, está tudo calado portquê????????


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 14:23)

Começam a cair uns flocos em Portalegre


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 14:25)

3,4ºC e continua a baixar espetaculo em menos de 1 hora desceu dos 8 para os 3


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 14:26)

Eu tou na expectativa do que possa acontecer em Lisboa    

Aqui o dia ta mais que aborrecido, sol e céu azul, 1,9ºC


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 14:27)

Zoalae como estamos ai na zona da Amadora quantos graus???


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 14:28)

Soube agora que está a nevar em Alverca!


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 14:29)

começo a chover 2,9ºC


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 14:30)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Zoalae como estamos ai na zona da Amadora quantos graus???


Queluz 4,5 ºC

Há estações particulares de Lx a marcarem 3ºC
Céu encoberto

http://www.wunderground.com/stationmaps/gmap.asp?zip=00000&magic=1&wmo=08575


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 14:31)

Estou confiante


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 14:31)

Canhecem alguma webcam de lx?
E só sei de uma e n funciona


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 14:35)

Ja neva com alguma intensidade no centro de Portalegre....mas a temperatura para ja nao deixa acumular...


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 14:37)

2,3ºC aqui nos arredores de Lisboa


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2006 às 14:38)

Bem gostava de saudar todos aqueles que  da queda de neve e o nosso IM que tem um bom conjunto de observadores! ue vos disse com linhas de 528dam, temperaturas a 1500m de -5/6ºC e de NE os condimentos certo  para um evento especial!
q

Um Inverno à antiga! parece que a depressão vai afectar novamente o país, parece quase estacionária desenvolvendo nova frente de aguaceiros, a ver vamos!  

Bem haja a todos registem o mais possivel os dados.  
aqui(Marão) começou a nevar ontem ás 16 e parou ás 19 o gelo é que foi um problema!


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 14:38)

Há uma estação particilar de Lx a marcar  2,7 e ainda não caiu nada porque quando cair a t desce ainda mais!!!!!! 

Teoricamente já só falta a precipitação!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 14:40)

pelas imagens de satelite ainda vamos ter muita neve....so que a tarde ainda é grande...haviam de ser umas 16.30


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 14:42)

Esstá a levantar-se vento

Vou dar uma volta rápida até a rua para sentir o frio

4ºC


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 14:43)

Dia em grande para o centro/sul, miséria a norte  :cry: 

Mas se nevar em Lisboa já ganhei o dia


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 14:46)

2,2ºc e parece-me ter visto um flocos a flutuar


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 14:47)

começou a nevar


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 14:49)

estou feliz é inedito que vive nunca perde a esperança


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2006 às 14:49)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Dia em grande para o centro/sul, miséria a norte  :cry:
> 
> Mas se nevar em Lisboa já ganhei o dia



Pois foi caiu ontem e nada hoje! 
mas fiquei contente por ter nevado hoje no ribatejo que sarcásticamente indiquei que aconteceria num comentário jucoso da previsão das cotas do IM na 6ª!
Aqui registaram-se -3,6 e estão 2.5ºC actualmente


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 14:52)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> estou feliz é inedito que vive nunca perde a esperança



donde teclas? Cá continua...mas fraca.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 14:52)

1,9ºC o que é que acham aqui em Lisboa como é que est+á em Queluz Zoalae?


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 14:52)

Está mesmo a nevar em Lisboa ou só nos arredores?!!


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 14:53)

Carnaxide fica a cerca de 5Kms de Lisboa muito perto do Serra do monsanto


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 14:54)

Começa A NEVAR EM QUELUZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 14:55)

A minha mãe telefonou-me agora a dizer que está a nevar na Amadora


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 14:57)

Fui a rua e verifiquei k no que respeita à temperatura não há problema só e necessário mais precipitação 
vêem-se alguns flocos a cair, está um pouco de vento espero k acalme.

Alguem sabe de uma webcam de lx?


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 15:01)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Fui a rua e verifiquei k no que respeita à temperatura não há problema só e necessário mais precipitação
> vêem-se alguns flocos a cair, está um pouco de vento espero k acalme.
> 
> Alguem sabe de uma webcam de lx?



Há as do Instituto de Estradas:

http://www2.iestradas.pt/trafego/CCITViewer_content.html


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 15:02)

Concluo neste momento que a temperatura já não é um impedimento para nevar em Lisboa
As estações particulares marcam 1 e 2ºC.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 15:04)

1,7º C vou curtir espectaculo tudo é possível...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 15:04)

Parou de nevar....Meia hora apenas para contentar os olhos....e a imaginação.


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 15:06)

Segunda o RTPN está a nevasr em Lisboa


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 15:11)

Aqui já cai da grossa


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 15:12)

Às 14:00 estava mais frio em Lisboa k em Bragança!!


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 15:14)

Neva com mais intensidade e é da grossa, vou dar mais uma volta até à rua para senti-laa


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 15:15)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Às 14:00 estava mais frio em Lisboa k em Bragança!!



Parece que também já neva em algumas áreas de Lisboa.


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 15:16)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Às 14:00 estava mais frio em Lisboa k em Bragança!!


 Aqui está sol


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2006 às 15:17)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Aqui já cai da grossa


fico contente por vós e gozem o espectáculo.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 15:18)

http://www.chmi.cz/meteo/sat/SDUS/


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 15:23)

Vejam a neve em Lisboa

http://www.brisa.pt/BRISA/vPT/Viajar+na+Rede/Transito+Online/?tipo=estrada&idae=5


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 15:42)

Já voltei continua a nevar intensamente aqui em Queluz, está mto vento em algumas zonas e a sensação de frio é mto grande.

Aqui anda tudo maluco


----------



## Hugo Santos (29 Jan 2006 às 15:44)

Em Azeitão aguardo pacientemente a chegada da neve com a maquina fotografica preparada.

O frio e o vento aumentaram consideravelmente nos ultimos minutos.


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 15:45)

E que tal ir pensando em records para esta noite em Lisboa.

Já há estações particulares a marcarem 0ºC


----------



## Hugo Santos (29 Jan 2006 às 15:52)

Começou a nevar em azeitao


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2006 às 15:52)

Ja fui embora da gardunha!!antes de almoço ainda dei um pulho a serra da estrela(penhas da saude)..a temperatura era de -5ºC e estava a cair uns flocos muito levezinhos!! A estrada Piornos-Torre estava fechada quando subi, mas as 13.30 quando desci já estava aberto...Não sei como estara agora..

Na gardunha as 15.30 estava a cair uns flocos mt levezinhos e estava com um Sol algo timido!!Pena o aguaceiro de neve não ter sido mais intenso porque dava uma foto excelente!!

Vou agora para Lisboa e vamos lá ver como vou apanhar a A1 depois de Torres Novas..

Já levo a maquina a postos para tirar umas fotos   

ahhhh...e viva a net móvel dá muito jeitoooo


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 15:53)

O meu irmão diz que está a nevar no Pinhal Novo


----------



## Snow (29 Jan 2006 às 15:56)

Isto sim vale a pena. observadores por tudo qt é sitio. queria o I.M ter uma rede tão vasta de observadores como esta. Parabéns pessoal. Agr é esperar que a neve não vá embora durante 20 anos novamente.


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 16:10)

Ainda neva por Lisboa?


----------



## Hugo Santos (29 Jan 2006 às 16:12)

Neste momento escreve-se uma historia que não se repetia há mais de 50 anos.

Está um frio de rachar em azeitao e caiem alguns flocos, so falta mesmo a precipitação mais intensa.


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 16:12)

Aqui em Queluz já neva menos, é mais miuda


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 16:13)

LOL 0,5ºC no Gago Coutinho às 15h, é obra!!!


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (29 Jan 2006 às 16:15)

aqui em almada ja nevou mas agora e + chuviscos


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 16:21)

Volta a nevar com intensidade em Queluz


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 16:21)

Então não nevou também em 1971?


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 16:24)

Cá está ela outra vez em peso

Sinto-me em casa (Trás-os-Montes)


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 16:31)

1,1ºC neste momento neve cai com alguma intensidade mas ainda não fica no chão


----------



## João (29 Jan 2006 às 16:43)

Pessoal montemor-o-novo tá a ser fustigado pela maior tempestade de neve jamais vista por aqui!!!


----------



## João (29 Jan 2006 às 16:45)

A temperatura varia entre os 0 e os -1!


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 16:46)

Aqui em Queluz cai alguma neve misturada com chuva, pouca coisa
Tás aonde João?


----------



## João (29 Jan 2006 às 16:47)

Tou em Montemor-o-Novo no Alto Alentejo!!


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2006 às 16:52)

Então as fotos   ??


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2006 às 16:55)

Agora só falta mesmo nevar no Algarve   

O dia de hoje deve ser um dois mais    dos últimos anos em Portugal


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 16:58)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Agora só falta mesmo nevar no Algarve
> 
> O dia de hoje deve ser um dois mais    dos últimos anos em Portugal



Também já nevou na Serra de Monchique!


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2006 às 17:02)

Pois, mas eu estava-me a referir a nevar no Algarve à beira-mar.

Depois do que já vimos hoje, nada me espanta


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2006 às 17:03)

Fantástico! 
Um dia em grande para o País. Estou convicto que este forum vai ganhar novos participantes e amantes da meteo. 
Quantas pessoas devem ter hoje visto neve pela primeira vez??

Um pergunta ao pessoal que tem registos de ocorrências meteorológicas em Portugal. Há quantos anos não caía neve em Lisboa? E em Évora?


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2006 às 17:04)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Pois, mas eu estava-me a referir a nevar no Algarve à beira-mar.
> 
> Depois do que já vimos hoje, nada me espanta


O centro da Baixa Pressão está agora a deslocar-se para o Algarve para o fim da tarde é capaz de haver boas notícias!!!


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 17:05)

Agora parou de nevar e a temperatura subiu para 1,3ºC.Como é que está em Queluz Zoalae?


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 17:07)

Aqui já n neva mas desconfio k deve estar a nevar em lx, pelo k observo nas estações particulares


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2006 às 17:17)

Acabei de passar na area de serviço de aveiras!!

Entre a fábrica do sousa cintra e aveiras, a auto-estrada tem a vontade 2/3 cm de neve ainda em alguns locais da via!!

À volta da auto-estrada é um cenário deslumbrante...neve..neve...e mais neve (talvez uns 5cm ou mais)...ainda por cima com um sol meio encoberto, fica lindo...

só é pena o raio da maquina fotografica ter ficado sem bateria


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 17:18)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> só é pena o raio da maquina fotografica ter ficado sem bateria



 

Ainda deu ao menos para tirares umas fotos?


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 17:22)

Começam as filas de transito


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 17:26)

Aqui em Carnaxide está agora 1,7ºC e parece que já não vai nevar mais. A zonas verdes e os carros não ficaram pintados de branco mas pelo menos já fiquei muito contente.Alguem sabe dizer quais as previsões para esta noite. Zoalae ai na zona de Queluz ficou alguma neve no chão?


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 17:35)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Aqui em Carnaxide está agora 1,7ºC e parece que já não vai nevar mais. A zonas verdes e os carros não ficaram pintados de branco mas pelo menos já fiquei muito contente.Alguem sabe dizer quais as previsões para esta noite. Zoalae ai na zona de Queluz ficou alguma neve no chão?


Também não ficou.
E já não deve nevar mais


----------



## joaocpais (29 Jan 2006 às 17:35)

Meus senhores hoje concretizou-se um dos maiores sonhos da minha vida:
NEVOU EM LISBOA        
Es tou tão emocionado que até me faltam as palavras   

Parabens a todos os que viram neve  e tambem aqueles que não a viram , mas esses estão mais habituados a ve-la,porque agora era a nossa vez
Acho que merecemos mais não seja pelo que sofremos e eu ainda não acredito só foi pena não ter ficado no solo
O que hoje aconteceu é pra contar aos filhos  e netos ver nevar sob os jardins de LIsboa, ver nevar em plena Ponte V. da Gama são coisas de uma vida  
No Pinhal Novo nevou durante 15/20 minutos e a agora tenho 2 cº e esta a cair chuva mas misturada com neve


----------



## joaocpais (29 Jan 2006 às 17:39)

E fazia dia 4 de fevereiro 52 anos que não nevava em Lisboa hoje acabou-se a Maldição
Já não somos a unica capital da europa onde não tinha nevado


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2006 às 18:21)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Parabens a todos os que viram neve  e tambem aqueles que não a viram , mas esses estão mais habituados a ve-la,porque agora era a nossa vez



Olha q nao   

No Porto n temos neve há 20 anos e também n foi hoje q a tivemos. As malditas nuvens estiverem 10 horas por cima de minha casa mas n despejaram uma única gota  

Só é pena n estar previstas mais nuvens para a região Norte, com os 0,5ºC q temos no momento seria algo divino


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 18:37)

Mais duas de Évora











Deve ter sido a cidade importante onde mais nevou hoje


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 18:40)

Aqui estamos com 0,9º .Céu practicamente limpo e vento de NE.

Pelas imagens de satelite, parece que se estão a aproxinar umas "boas" nuvens a Trás-os-montes.Quem la estiver que diga se neva ou vai nevar!!!


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 18:47)

Aqui o céu parece estar completamente estrelado, tenho 0,3ºC. 

Beja une-se ás cidades que viram a neve hoje.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 18:52)

Momentos únicos para registar e nunca mais esqueçer.
Observem as nossas serras, já com céu limpo.Muita neve.
O Sul.....indiscritível!!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 19:01)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Também não ficou.
> E já não deve nevar mais



Zoelae...mandei-te um convite para o Hi5.Haviamos de criar um grupo das pessoas que participam neste forum.Era giro.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 19:15)

0,4º   mas agora é que haveriam de vir as nuvens em força!!!


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (29 Jan 2006 às 19:18)

o q se ve naquela imagem de satelite a amarelo e neve? so tive pena q nao desse para pintar de branco a paisagem aqui na zona de Lisboa...
mas fica mesmo para a historia!choveu toda a manha...kem diria q a tarde ia nevar!


----------



## Snow (29 Jan 2006 às 19:21)

Agr so nos resta esperar que venha outra vaga de frio e que traga muita precipitação para todo pais. Hj foi um dia em cheio. Parabéns ao pessoal de Lisboa.


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 19:21)

Boas pessoal, voltei depois de um passeio pela zona de Fatima e Leiria, bem isto foi fantastico  .

O melhor disto mesmo é o que se ri quando ouvimos alguem do inm a dizer para uma radio que estava tudo a deserenrolar-se como o previsto, portanto sem problemas, enfim.... esquecendo esses rapazes. Não é que temos uma possibilidade relativamente alta de vermos mais do mesmo daqui por uns dias?

Seringador se calhar podias confirmar a situação? que dizes? é que ela tá lá escondida mas está lá, não passa de uma possibilidade, mas esta no dia 16 tb não era mais do que isso, enfim é o maravilhoso mundo da meteo


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 19:22)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> Zoelae...mandei-te um convite para o Hi5.Haviamos de criar um grupo das pessoas que participam neste forum.Era giro.


Ok, vou aceitar.

Não vejo lá nenhum convite


----------



## Seavoices (29 Jan 2006 às 19:25)

Aqui por Sintra, principalmente na serra foi giro de ver a neve em grandes flocos a cair. Não aquele floco puro de neve mas pequenos e médios farramos de neve que deram para cobrir algumas encostas de neve que ainda deve lá estar.

Tenho umas fotos que mais tarde irei aqui colocar.

No Euroweather.net prevê já neve novamente para a meia-noite para Lisboa.

Será que aquela massa nublosa a este da península de Lisboa se vai virar para cá e iremos ter neve durante a noite? Pela temperatura que está actualmente quase que aposto que neva novamente!

Pena esta depressão não ter passado umas 6 a 9 horas mais tarde... Seria giro o despertar de amanhã com tudo branco.

O que podemos esperar para daqui a 10 dias? Segundo GFS prevê-se outra entrada de ar frio em PT


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 19:30)

É verdade, o próximo fim de semana pode ser interessante!   

Quem tiver fotos que crie um topico unico na secção imagens!   

Aqui agora tenho -0,1ºC e o céu continua estrelado.


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 19:31)

Tb a ves Seavoices, ela começou a aparecer mais descoberta ontem, hoje já está descarada, e poderá ser maior do que esta. Pois ela já esteve na Grecia, há uns 5 dias


----------



## Snow (29 Jan 2006 às 19:35)

onde é k viram essa possivel entrada de ar frio em Portugal? Se vier acompanhada pela precipitação podemos ter mais alegrias.


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 19:39)

Parece k depois do acontecimento de hoje, o litoral arrefeceu incluindo Lisboa, os próxs dias são com Temperaturas mínimas baixas.
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeral.jsp


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 19:42)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> Momentos únicos para registar e nunca mais esqueçer.
> Observem as nossas serras, já com céu limpo.Muita neve.
> O Sul.....indiscritível!!!!



Boa noite todos  
MeteoPtg gostaria de saber onde tiraste esta bela imagem ou se alguem souber visto o MeteoPtg não estar on-line.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Jan 2006 às 19:46)

Neste momento temos 3,7ºC a pressão subiu até aos 1010 e o vento é moderado


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 19:49)

MeteoPtg disse:
			
		

> Zoelae...mandei-te um convite para o Hi5.Haviamos de criar um grupo das pessoas que participam neste forum.Era giro.


Isto o melhor era fazer logo uma associação ou coisa do género.  lolololol


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 19:51)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Ok, vou aceitar.
> 
> Não vejo lá nenhum convite




È pq ainda cai chegar.


----------



## joaocpais (29 Jan 2006 às 19:52)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Boas pessoal, voltei depois de um passeio pela zona de Fatima e Leiria, bem isto foi fantastico  .
> 
> O melhor disto mesmo é o que se ri quando ouvimos alguem do inm a dizer para uma radio que estava tudo a deserenrolar-se como o previsto, portanto sem problemas, enfim.... esquecendo esses rapazes. Não é que temos uma possibilidade relativamente alta de vermos mais do mesmo daqui por uns dias?
> 
> Seringador se calhar podias confirmar a situação? que dizes? é que ela tá lá escondida mas está lá, não passa de uma possibilidade, mas esta no dia 16 tb não era mais do que isso, enfim é o maravilhoso mundo da meteo


Voces sabem o que fez a TSF:uma reporter perguntou a uma meteorologista se podia nevar em Lisboa e ela respondeu que nao ou que era muito improvavel mas meteram a entrevista no momento em que já estva a nevar em Lisboa e a locutora da TSF no estudio diz apenas a terminar:afinal já não é improvavel, está mesmo a nevar em Lisboa
Foram mauzinhos os da TSF mas foi bem feita para os meteorologista do INM

Agora vou fazer uma confissão:quando vi nevar em Lisboa chorei de emoção


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 19:53)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Boa noite todos
> MeteoPtg gostaria de saber onde tiraste esta bela imagem ou se alguem souber visto o MeteoPtg não estar on-line.




http://pt.allmetsat.com/imagens/noaa_dlr_es.php


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 19:54)

Boa joao, espero que voltes a ver muitas mais vezes, nós merecemos uns bons invernos de norte a sul.


----------



## Santos (29 Jan 2006 às 19:56)

Olá Amigos,

Grande dia no Oeste, nevou por todo o lado, Sobral de Monte Agraço, e todas as localidades da zona.
A serra de Montejunto está com um impressionante manto de neve que prevejo que possa durar alguns dias.
As pessoas deixaram os carros em Montejunto e desceram a pé pq a neve é tanta que não conseguiam sair.
Vou enviar fotos que tirei ao longo do dia.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Jan 2006 às 19:56)

http://pt.allmetsat.com/imagens/noaa_nsbern_n1b640.php

Esta está excelente.


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 19:59)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Voces sabem o que fez a TSF:uma reporter perguntou a uma meteorologista se podia nevar em Lisboa e ela respondeu que nao ou que era muito improvavel mas meteram a entrevista no momento em que já estva a nevar em Lisboa e a locutora da TSF no estudio diz apenas a terminar:afinal já não é improvavel, está mesmo a nevar em Lisboa
> Foram mauzinhos os da TSF mas foi bem feita para os meteorologista do INM
> 
> Agora vou fazer uma confissão:quando vi nevar em Lisboa chorei de emoção



   

Vou mas é ver as noticias das 20h e ver as habituais perguntas dos reporters com as repostas de sempre dos entrevistados


----------



## Snow (29 Jan 2006 às 20:44)

Aquele I.M é uma desgraça. Alguém ouviu a entrevista dada á RTP? Como é possivel?


----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2006 às 21:15)

Enhorabuena a todos!!!!. Veis como hay que ser positivos    .

 Por aquí en España la cosa está muy complicada en algunos sitios. En los Pirineos han caido más de dos metros de nieve en muchos lugares (Pirineo centrooriental y Oriental) en poco más de 48 horas y el riesgo de aludes es máximo (5 sobre 5). Las mínimas en algunas zonas han alcanzado los -20 ºC (Almansa con 25000 habitantes y a 700 msnm)  y esta noche van por el mismo camino.

 Aquí en Algete ahora mismo nevando a todo trapo

 Un abrazo


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2006 às 21:23)

Em Espanha realmente á situação está complicada...não é normal haver risco máximo de alavanche em Espanha   !! Esperemos que a situação corra toda pelo melhor!!

NA serra nevada o risco de avalanche é de Forte!!


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 21:31)

Sines 2,0º e 0,9mm, deve estar a nevar lá


----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2006 às 21:35)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Em Espanha realmente á situação está complicada...não é normal haver risco máximo de alavanche em Espanha   !! Esperemos que a situação corra toda pelo melhor!!
> 
> NA serra nevada o risco de avalanche é de Forte!!



 En realidad sí es normal el riesgo máximo de avalanchas en muchas zonas de los Pirineos. De hecho, todos los años muere gente por aludes en esa Cordillera. Muchos no tienen en cuenta los avisos    . Lo que pasa es que suelen ser más comunes hacia la primavera cuando el manto nivoso es menos estable en laderas soleadas. Luego también cuando cae mucha nieve de golpe y no da tiempo a que ésta se asiente.

 En Sierra Nevada sí es más raro. Por cierto, otra zona muy común de avalanchas es la Cordillera Cantábrica y sobre todo los Picos de Europa  

 Un abrazo


----------



## Angelstorm (29 Jan 2006 às 21:36)

Boa noite a todos
Cheguei de um passeio pela zona norte do Ribatejo e da Zona da Serra de Aire, e deixem-me dizer que foi um espectáculo ver a paisagem coberta de branco, e já com muito sol. Então na Zona de Fátima estava muita neve acumulada, mesmo da parte da tarde.  
Na zona entre Torres Novas e Tomar, Abrantes, então já não se via um nevão destes desde 1983 (alguem tem registos deste nevão?). Ainda neste nevão de 1983, lembro-me perfeitamente, porque também foi grande, e nesse dia não tive aulas.lol  
Espero que as possibilidades de haver uma nova situação daqui a poucos dias se repita.


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2006 às 21:40)

Obrigado pela correcção PEK


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2006 às 21:52)

Snow disse:
			
		

> Aquele I.M é uma desgraça. Alguém ouviu a entrevista dada á RTP? Como é possivel?



Que disseram?   Que acertaram porque nevou mesmo acima dos 800m?   



			
				Pek disse:
			
		

> Las mínimas en algunas zonas han alcanzado los -20 ºC (Almansa con 25000 habitantes y a 700 msnm) y esta noche van por el mismo camino.



Incrivel essa minima   Em que zona de Espanha fica Almansa? Na provincia de Albacete?



			
				Angelstorm disse:
			
		

> Boa noite a todos
> Cheguei de um passeio pela zona norte do Ribatejo e da Zona da Serra de Aire, e deixem-me dizer que foi um espectáculo ver a paisagem coberta de branco, e já com muito sol. Então na Zona de Fátima estava muita neve acumulada, mesmo da parte da tarde.
> Na zona entre Torres Novas e Tomar, Abrantes, então já não se via um nevão destes desde 1983 (alguem tem registos deste nevão?). Ainda neste nevão de 1983, lembro-me perfeitamente, porque também foi grande, e nesse dia não tive aulas.lol
> Espero que as possibilidades de haver uma nova situação daqui a poucos dias se repita.



Eu também fiquei impressionado com as imagens da TV, não pensei que tivesse nevado tanto   Não tiraste fotos?


----------



## Angelstorm (29 Jan 2006 às 21:54)

Sim tirei algumas fotos, vou po-las nas imagens.


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 21:57)

Ja viram como neva na costa portuguesa com uma -30 e uma -3 ou -4, tudo bem que o geopotencial é baixo, mas  , gostava que alguem tivesse uma teoria sobre isto


----------



## Zoelae (29 Jan 2006 às 22:03)

Erro dos modelos ou pouca resolução.


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 22:05)

Sei que existe um site que tem os resultados dos radiosondeos, alguem tem link pra isto?


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2006 às 22:12)

http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/daten/profi/en/temps/temps_euro.html


O de lx às 12GMT funciona


----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2006 às 22:25)

Sí Fil, Almansa está en la provincia de Albacete. En Albacete la noche pasada también se acercaron a los -20 ºC. El récord de esta ciudad es de -24 ºC. A ver hoy. A las 10 de esta noche tenían -15    

 Un mapa que define la situación actual (tanto frio como en el este de la Rusia Europea)

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Reurmett.gif


----------



## GranNevada (29 Jan 2006 às 22:36)

No Centro chegaram a ter a -35 C encima .
O mais importante é o geopotencial . Estava nos 528 , o que é baixíssimo .
Eu tenho verificado , aqui no Norte , que com gpdm a 546 neva acima dos 800-900 metros e com 528 neva a qualquer cota - isto sempre com uma -30 pelo menos e uma -4 a -5 .
Consultei os arquivos do Wetterzentrale para as nevadas aqui de Braga e verifiquei que muitas delas se deram com -30 e -4 a -5 , inclusivé menos do que isso .
Também não te esqueças das descidas de ar frio que se produzem aquando dos aguaceiros e da pouca resolução espacial dos modelos - é bem possível que por momentos a temp. em altitude fosse bem menor , mas isso só é possível ver em sondagens de altitude ...

Cumprimentos   

PS - curioso ter nevado em todo o lado menos no Norte . Ontem de noite ao consultar as imagens de satélite reparei na nublosidade que vinha da Bretanha em sentido ciclónico e que entrou no Centro do país provocando toda a neve . Até comentei que se entrasse mais a Norte seria neve aqui em Braga . Fica para a próxima . Já lá vão 19 anos


----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2006 às 22:38)

La Dirección General de Tráfico tiene estaciones meteorológicas muy fiables distribuidas por las carreteras de España. Este gráfico es de una situada en la provincia de Albacete







A las 23:00 -16 en Albacete. Vaya camino lleva.


----------



## LUPER (29 Jan 2006 às 22:40)

Um geopotencial de 528 significa que a cota da temperatura é de 5280 e não os 5500 dos habituais 500hpa, isso é muito importante, mas há aqui algo que nos está a escapar, um factor que está a passar despercebido.


----------



## joaocpais (29 Jan 2006 às 23:15)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Olá Amigos,
> 
> Grande dia no Oeste, nevou por todo o lado, Sobral de Monte Agraço, e todas as localidades da zona.
> A serra de Montejunto está com um impressionante manto de neve que prevejo que possa durar alguns dias.
> ...


Santos quem diria não é? ainda anteontem estavamos a tentar adivinhar em que serras haveria de nevar e eu apostei que nevaria no montejunto e acertei  Quanto á serra da Arrabida com a loucura toda deste dia acabei por não saber se nevou mas deve ter nevado porque nevou em azeitão e Palmela, e a arrabida tem mais altitude
Amanha confirmarei isto se a neve se mantiver esta noite


----------



## Santos (29 Jan 2006 às 23:48)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Santos quem diria não é? ainda anteontem estavamos a tentar adivinhar em que serras haveria de nevar e eu apostei que nevaria no montejunto e acertei  Quanto á serra da Arrabida com a loucura toda deste dia acabei por não saber se nevou mas deve ter nevado porque nevou em azeitão e Palmela, e a arrabida tem mais altitude
> Amanha confirmarei isto se a neve se mantiver esta noite


Olá JoaocPais, correcto, posso confirmar que caíram pelo menos 20cm em Montejunto.
Tenho imagens que irei postear, mas não foi só em Montejunto alguma desta área tem neve que vai ficar pelo menos amanhã ao crer nas temperaturas previstas, para não falar em Montejunto que está com um aspecto indiscritível


----------



## Tiagofsky (30 Jan 2006 às 00:21)

Antes de mais, uma boa noite para todos!
Sou recém-registado mas já há muito que sigo este forum com bastante atenção,pq como"viciado"em fenómenos extremos da meteorologia,não quero perder nada do que se passa tds os dias neste nosso Portugal.
Ah..Para nota de 1º post,sou um portuense triste por n ter nevado no Porto..  A todos os melhores parabéns por tão excelente forum!!!


----------



## Zoelae (30 Jan 2006 às 00:36)

Não sabem nada do Algarve? Parece que corre o risco de ter neve ao nivel da costa.  
     23h
     São Brás de Alportel 2,0ºC     0,3mm
     Castro Marim          4,1ºC     1,0mm


----------



## joaocpais (30 Jan 2006 às 00:39)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Olá JoaocPais, correcto, posso confirmar que caíram pelo menos 20cm em Montejunto.
> Tenho imagens que irei postear, mas não foi só em Montejunto alguma desta área tem neve que vai ficar pelo menos amanhã ao crer nas temperaturas previstas, para não falar em Montejunto que está com um aspecto indiscritível


  20 cm     
Tens de tirar fotos a serra toda porque eu sempre me questionei como seria o Montejunto coroado por neve

Cumprimentos


----------



## Santos (30 Jan 2006 às 01:01)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> 20 cm
> Tens de tirar fotos a serra toda porque eu sempre me questionei como seria o Montejunto coroado por neve
> 
> Cumprimentos


Vou postear amanhã, assim como outras, a chata da trovoada que caiu pela manhã tem-me dado que fazer cá por casa   
Já agora também nevou na Ericiera


----------



## Pek (30 Jan 2006 às 01:05)

Bueno, a la 1 (hora española) en Albacete tienen -17ºC en Los Llanos y -15 ºC en el Observatorio (son dos estaciones distintas). Mañana os cuento como acaba esto. Ah, os recuerdo que se trata de una ciudad de 160.000 habitantes a unos 670 msnm.

 Flipo con esas mínimas   . Por aquí -4,8 ºC.

 Boas noites!!


----------



## Snow (30 Jan 2006 às 01:06)

Agr é esperar pelas previsões dos proximos dias para ver se o 4 de Fevereiro nos trás algumas surpresas. A europa é que continua a ser desvastada por sucessivas tempestades de neve.


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Jan 2006 às 02:34)

Boas a todos pessoal,

Peço desculpa de só agora dar notícias, mas há quase 20 anos que esperava por isto, não podia perder um segundo sequer da usufruição da minha querida NEVE!    

Aqui de Elvas nevou muito pouco (pelas imagens que vi na tv muito menos que em Lisboa!  ) e já depois das 17h, o resto foi água neve, com temp, entre os 2ºC e 2,5ºC.
O mais curioso foi que aqui a tão só 20 Km (um pouco antes de chegar a Borba, pela N4) a neve caía com tanta intensidade e desde as 11h até às 17h, sempre sem parar, umas vezes menos intensa outras uma autentica “ventisca”    , com uns farrapos de 2 a 3 cm, algo indescritível. 
Tb estive em V. Viçosa estava igual, depois continuei pela N4 até Estremoz e aí então passei-me com o que vi, caía de forma tão intensa que nem na S. da Estrela, numa vez que lá fiquei retido um dia e parte de uma noite  , vi cair com tanta intensidade. De Estremoz para a frente, sentido Lisboa, ou seja em direcção a Araiolos/Montemor-O-Novo, a estrada estava fechada, nem pela N4 nem pela A6, Estava Lisboa isolada da Europa, pelo menos saindo pela fronteira do Caia    (eram cerca das 16h). E por lá andei todo o dia, parou de nevar ás 17h aproximadamente. Nalguns locais a espessura tinha mais de 10cm. Eu medi com uma régua no tejadilho deu cerca de 7 cm, mas em outros locais mais expostos tinha mais de 10 cm.

Foi um dia maravilhoso. Amanhã vou "pendurar" aqui as fotos e um video   

Por hoje me despeço com esta foto, que como podem ver, não me esqueci desta casa!
Bons e descansados sonhos, e que as previsões do LUPER se concretizem para a semana!, para todo o país de Norte a Sul sem excepção.


----------



## Zoelae (30 Jan 2006 às 02:38)

Obrigado KimCarvalho, de certeza que tiveste um bom dia, a maior parte de nós tb, obrigado pela dedicação que fizeste ao fórum e que estas imagens nos marquem para sempre.

Boa noite


----------



## Zoelae (30 Jan 2006 às 02:40)

Tomem ateñção se neva na costa no Argarve porque pelo k vejo no INM está lá a ocorrer precipitação


----------



## joaocpais (30 Jan 2006 às 09:51)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Boas a todos pessoal,
> 
> Peço desculpa de só agora dar notícias, mas há quase 20 anos que esperava por isto, não podia perder um segundo sequer da usufruição da minha querida NEVE!
> 
> ...


KimCarvalho essa foto que tu tiraste devia ser a imagem de marca do nosso site tens que lhe pôr um copyright


----------



## Pek (30 Jan 2006 às 10:26)

Bueno, pues finalmente así ha quedado la cosa. Según el synop, en Albacete (base aérea de Los Llanos) se tuvo una mínima esta madrugada de -16,2 ºC entre las 23:00 y las 0:00. Luego la temperatura ha ido subiendo paulatinamente hasta los - 8,1 ºC actuales. En el mapa de temperaturas de Europa de wetterzentrale de la 1:00 aparecían con -17 ºC. En Almansa mínimas por el estilo a las que todavía no he tenido acceso.

 A las que sí he tenido acceso es a las mínimas definitivas de la madrugada del 29 de enero de 2006 de la Red de Estaciones del SIAR y son así de espectaculares:

Almansa:-23,3 ºC      (-19,9 ºC el día 28) 
Motilleja:-20,6 ºC
Albacete: -20,2 ºC (-17,1 ºC el día 28). Por cierto, la máxima en la estación Albacete-Los Llanos del INM ayer fue de -4,3 ºC. -2,5 ºC en la estación del SIAR.

 Pues eso     

 En Algete, hoy nos hemos quedado con -5,4 ºC y toda la nieve congelada. Ahora mismo -0,1 ºC y cielos prácticamente despejados.

 Un abrazo


----------



## Snark (30 Jan 2006 às 13:47)

Buenas amigos Portugueses.

En los periodicos españoles sale esta noticia:
*NIEVE EN LISBOA* 
  


*Madrid: 5cm*
Mi ciudad: 2cm


----------



## Seringador (30 Jan 2006 às 13:58)

Snark disse:
			
		

> Buenas amigos Portugueses.
> 
> En los periodicos españoles sale esta noticia:
> *NIEVE EN LISBOA*
> ...



Ainda bem Snark e é em 1ª página?!! 
E em Espanha como foi?


----------



## Seringador (30 Jan 2006 às 14:04)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Bueno, pues finalmente así ha quedado la cosa. Según el synop, en Albacete (base aérea de Los Llanos) se tuvo una mínima esta madrugada de -16,2 ºC entre las 23:00 y las 0:00. Luego la temperatura ha ido subiendo paulatinamente hasta los - 8,1 ºC actuales. En el mapa de temperaturas de Europa de wetterzentrale de la 1:00 aparecían con -17 ºC. En Almansa mínimas por el estilo a las que todavía no he tenido acceso.
> 
> A las que sí he tenido acceso es a las mínimas definitivas de la madrugada del 29 de enero de 2006 de la Red de Estaciones del SIAR y son así de espectaculares:
> 
> ...



Saludo Pek
tienes el link para la  Red de Estaciones del SIAR ?
Um abraço


----------



## Seringador (30 Jan 2006 às 14:11)

O gelo entre a Gronelândia está quase a fechar com a Islândia  
Bons sinais para um bloqueio Escandinavo!

http://iup.physik.uni-bremen.de:808...250/2006/jan/asi-n6250-20060129-v5_visual.png

e a cobertura de neve é extensissíma a Sul da Europa!  
http://www.rap.ucar.edu/weather/surface/snowAFnh.gif
http://www.rap.ucar.edu/weather/surface/snowNESDISnh.gif


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2006 às 15:19)

Uma imagem desta manhã onde se vê a neve que ainda cobria algumas áreas do país. A região do Oeste e o Alentejo ainda apresentavam uma boa cobertura.


----------



## joaocpais (30 Jan 2006 às 16:20)

E curiosamente ainda se vê neve no Algarve em monchique(zona da foia) e na serra do caldeirão, que foi o sitio onde até caiu mais neve


----------



## dj_alex (30 Jan 2006 às 17:09)

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/noticias/neve

A falta que os observadores meteorologicos fazem...


----------



## Seringador (30 Jan 2006 às 17:22)

Podes crer...  

Gostei ontem do saudoso Antímio que respondeu à pergunta da jornalista na RTP1 se achava que esta situação era de prever e ele respondeu " observando as imagens de satélite, já que não observei as cartas sinópticas, a situação era de prever..."

Claro que através de satélite é mais dificil de efectuar prognósticos...


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (30 Jan 2006 às 17:42)

o anthimio de azevedo era um de tres ou quatro que apresentavam a metereologia na rtp...
dava-se mais importancia ao tempo q agora...q com mais meios parece q nao  actualizam as coisas...
ainda parece mentira ter nevado aqui na zona de Lisboa...


----------



## jorgepaulino (30 Jan 2006 às 19:02)

*O que esperar no próximo fim-de-semana?*

Boa tarde a todos,

Com a situação "anormal" passada na minha zona (Arraiolos-Igrejinha-Évora) de precipitação de neve, descobri o vosso forum por mero acaso 
num outro forum (de automoveis).

Como também sou um curioso (todos nós somos), gostaria de saber se poderá no próximo fim-de-semana ou nos próximos dias voltar 
a repetir-se o cenário de domingo?   

Cumprimentos,
Jorge Paulino

PS - Arraiolos estava linda!


----------



## GranNevada (30 Jan 2006 às 19:11)

Bem-vindo , jorgepaulino   

A resposta é NÃO !!!


----------



## jorgepaulino (30 Jan 2006 às 19:17)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Bem-vindo , jorgepaulino
> 
> A resposta é NÃO !!!



Q pena!


----------



## Pek (30 Jan 2006 às 20:10)

> tienes el link para la Red de Estaciones del SIAR ?



 Hola Seringador!!. El link para la red de estaciones del SIAR en Castilla la Mancha es:

http://crea.uclm.es/siar/webphp/local.php

 Um abraço


----------



## Pek (30 Jan 2006 às 20:20)

Tengo un enlace todavía mejor y más completo del SIAR. Se trata de la página del Ministerio de Agricultura, Pesca y Alimentación:

http://www.mapya.es/siar/Informacion.asp

 Ahí, bajas al mapa y seleccionas estaciones de las provincias que están en verde. Es una pena porque hay algunas muy interesantes que no aparecen: Pontevedra, Ourense, Asturias, Cantabria, todas las del País Vasco, La Rioja y todas las catalanas.

 De La Rioja (con sitios tan interesantes meteorológicamente como Ezcaray, Ventrosa o Villoslada entre otros) tengo este enlace

http://ias1.larioja.org/estaciones/estaciones/mapa/portada/index.jsp

 De Cataluña (tiene red nivológica. Nieve y aludes. Está muy bien) tienes esta. Está en catalán. Si tienes alguna duda pregúntame. Más o menos lo entiendo.

http://www.meteocat.com/marcs/marcos_observacio/marcs_dades.htm

 Toda la página de meteocat está muy bien. La recomiendo

 Para toda Galicia (estaciones)

http://www.siam-cma.org/meteoroloxia/datosestacions.htm

 Para Navarra (con polos del frío interesantísimos y altas precipitaciones)

http://195.53.95.26/estaciones/mapadeestaciones.cfm

 País Vasco

http://www1.euskadi.net/meteo/Castellano/mapa_c.apl

 Castilla y León

http://www.jcyl.es/jcyl/cag/dgdr/riac/inforiego_ie.html

 Por cierto, la página www.meteoclimatic.com tiene bastantes estaciones de España. Incluso hay una de Portugal en Lisboa

 Un abrazo


----------



## joaocpais (30 Jan 2006 às 20:33)

BRUNO MATIAS disse:
			
		

> o anthimio de azevedo era um de tres ou quatro que apresentavam a metereologia na rtp...
> dava-se mais importancia ao tempo q agora...q com mais meios parece q nao  actualizam as coisas...
> ainda parece mentira ter nevado aqui na zona de Lisboa...



Concordo plenamente contigo Bruno Matias
Antimio de Azevedo é um dos saudosos meteorologistas da RTP, penso que um dos outros era o Costa Alves ou seria Costa Malheiro e o outro não me lembro do nome
Já aqui disse num dos outros tópicos que ainda sou do tempo em que o boletim meteorologico da RTP tinha um programa próprio, e que era apresentado por esses saudosos meteorologistas durava quase 10 minutos, onde tudo era explicado com calma e sem pressas   
Belos tempos esses  
EM Espanha Inglaterra e Italia ainda hoje se usa esse modelo de apresentação
ao contrario de Portugal onde é apresentado dentro dos Telejornais por pessoas sem conhecimento de meteorologia e á pressa


----------



## Pek (30 Jan 2006 às 21:19)

Pido disculpas de antemano porque voy a descuadrar un poco el topic, pero no me resisto a poneros en vivo esta imagen






 Si quereis verla a mayor a tamaño, pinchad aquí

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Spain/2006030/Spain.2006030.terra.500m.jpg

o Aquí (todavía más grande)

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/Spain/2006030/Spain.2006030.terra.250m.jpg

 Fijaos en las zonas nevadas. La zona norte de España es espectacular. Todo nevado hasta casi la costa. Vedlo a gran tamaño. Impresiona. En Portugal también hay buenas manchas. Lástima que la zona de los Pirineos esté cubierta de nubes


----------



## joaocpais (30 Jan 2006 às 21:23)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Pido disculpas de antemano porque voy a descuadrar un poco el topic, pero no me resisto a poneros en vivo esta imagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ESPECTACULAR  Pek     
Vou guardar no disco rigido do meu computador


----------



## dj_alex (30 Jan 2006 às 21:37)

GRANDE IMAGEM!!!


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2006 às 21:40)

Imagem espectacular   

Também já guardei a maior no meu disco   

Agora quanto ás condições aqui em Bgç, tenho céu limpo e temperatura de -1,2ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (31 Jan 2006 às 01:17)

Às 00:00
Viana do Castelo 0.1
Figueira da Foz -0,9
Almada 0,0
Setúbal -0,2
Aljezur -0,4
Portimão -0,2
Penhas Douradas 2,6
Carrazeda de Ansiões -4,4 (+fria)


Esta noite promete e de que maneira!!!!!


----------



## Zoelae (31 Jan 2006 às 01:46)

Queluz agora 3,0ºC


----------



## joaocpais (31 Jan 2006 às 01:50)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Às 00:00
> Viana do Castelo 0.1
> Figueira da Foz -0,9
> Almada 0,0
> ...


Esta noite promete mesmo em Setubal -0,2 ºc   
Repara num pormenor curioso da estções que citaste as Penhas Douradas são as que tem a temperatura mais alta  2,6 ºc


----------



## Zoelae (31 Jan 2006 às 03:27)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Quem tinha esperanças de ver nevar em Lisboa e arredores(como eu) pode começar a cair na realidade que isso já não vai acontecer, se calhar nem nunca mais, a ultima vez que isso aconteceu foi à 52 ANOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> A temperatura em vez de descer tem estado a subir
> 
> Agora tenho aqui 8ºc e continua a subir


Estou a ver as barbaridades k dissemos
Lembras-te desta JoaoCPais


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2006 às 09:46)

Quase 5º negativos neste último dia de Janeiro (-4,9ºC aqui em casa).


----------



## joaocpais (31 Jan 2006 às 11:19)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Estou a ver as barbaridades k dissemos
> Lembras-te desta JoaoCPais



É verdade Zoelae e que barbaridades     
Mas somos novos e também não sabiamos ao certo as condições ideais para never em Lisboa 
Devo-te dizer que este fim de semana foi uma lição pra todos nos e aprendemos muito e ainda bem que aprendemos, é bom sinal


----------



## Serrano (31 Jan 2006 às 12:13)

A pouco e pouco a temperatura vai subindo e hoje ás 9 horas estava 1 grau, com uma mínima assinalada de -0,1, enquanto nos dias anteriores as mínimas estiveram entre -3,4 e -3,9.

Por aqui nevou no sábado e no domingo, mas nada de especial, apenas no primeiro dia se chegou à espessura de 1cm, que curiosamente ainda permanece em locais abrigados.

Conheço aqui um praticante de esqui que costuma dizer "quando neva em sítios pouco habituais, aqui não neva nada de interessante, porque anda a neve muito espalhada." Uma frase tipo brincadeira, mas que se confirmou neste fim de semana.

Parabéns para aqueles que viram a neve pela primeira vez nas suas localidades, deve ser uma sensação impressionante, pelo menos recebi chamadas de Setúbal, Caldas da Rainha, Barreiro, Lisboa, onde as pessoas estavam eufóricas.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (31 Jan 2006 às 12:33)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> É verdade Zoelae e que barbaridades
> Mas somos novos e também não sabiamos ao certo as condições ideais para never em Lisboa
> Devo-te dizer que este fim de semana foi uma lição pra todos nos e aprendemos muito e ainda bem que aprendemos, é bom sinal



pelo menos para a maioria, modéstia à parte!  
Mas tb quem deveria de aprender e não consegue é o nosso querido IM, parece que está  
tem que haver investimento!
hoje estão 11,3ºC e céu Limpo !

Bem haja


----------



## kimcarvalho (31 Jan 2006 às 12:41)

Por aqui mínima de -0,6ºC mas com subida mais rápida da temp. comparando com o dia de ontem. Neste momento céu limpo, 12,2ºC.


----------

